# "AT RAINBOW BRIDGE"



## BunnyMommy (May 20, 2004)

Losing a bun is a terriblething. The feeling of loss can be so overwhelming that wesometimes think that we can't bear it, as if we've lost one of our owndear children. 

There is a way though that we can keep them alivein our hearts and memories, secure in the thought that we will see themagain one day. 

If you've lost a bun, post their name here at the*RAINBOWBRIDGE*.You can list their date of birth, date of passing, a photo, an anecdoteof your time together, anything that will preserve them in all of ourmemories. 

Our love and sympathy to you until you meet again at The Bridge. 




[align=center]









[/align]

[align=center]
*AT RAINBOW BRIDGE* [/align]



[align=center]There is a bridge connecting Heaven and Earth.
It is called the Rainbow Bridge because of its many colors.
Just this side of the Rainbow Bridge, there is a land of meadows,
hills and valleys with lush green grass. [/align]
[align=center][/align]

[align=center]When a beloved pet dies, the pet goes to this place.
There is always food and water and warm Spring weather.
Those old and frail animals are young again.
Those who have been maimed are made whole again.
They play all day with each other. [/align]

[align=center][/align]
[align=center]Some of them here by the Bridge are different.
These pets were beaten, starved, tortured, and unloved.
They watch wistfully as their friends leave one by one,
to cross the bridge with their special person.
For them there is no one, no special one.
Their time on earth did not give them one. [/align]
[align=center][/align]

[align=center]But one day, as they run and play,
they notice someone standing by the road to the bridge.
This person wistfully watches the reunions of friends,
for during life, this person had no pet.
This person was beaten, starved, tortured, and unloved. [/align]
[align=center][/align]

[align=center]Standing there alone, one of the unloved pets approaches,
curious as to why this one is alone.
And as the unloved pet and the unloved person get nearer to each other,
a miracle occurs, for these are the ones who were meant to be together,
the special person and the beloved pet who never had the chance to meet while on Earth.
Finally, now, at the edge of the Rainbow Bridge, their souls meet,
the pain and the sorrow disappears, and two friends are together. [/align]

[align=center][/align]
[align=center]They cross the Rainbow Bridge together, never again to be separated. [/align]


[align=center][/align]Author - Unknown


----------



## BunnyMommy (May 21, 2004)

P.S. Just to clarify, what I'mtrying to do isto start a memorial here at Rabbits Only wherepeople can post their bunnies in this thread so that we can allremember and honor them.


----------



## Buck Jones (May 21, 2004)

[line]

_Restin Peace_

Millie07/17/99Mollie08/01/00Montie09/03/01

Moolie01/09/03 Maxie 04/08/04

See you all across the "Bridge" someday, babies!

Daddy


----------



## bunty (May 21, 2004)

Bugaboo my dear litle fearless Netherland and wife of Duecy 

It has been a year and we still miss you







Bug making a selection from the rabbit candy tin






Relaxing with Duecy and Do-do man

Also to Tilly we only had you a few hours but we still loved you and miss you


----------



## Carolyn (May 22, 2004)

I'll forever miss you and love you:

Cypress
Skip-Boy
Dutchess
Carmel
Thumper


----------



## Elf Mommy (May 22, 2004)

God bless you, Chaucer and Mugsy.


----------



## mygrl2k3 (May 23, 2004)

I dont have a picture of my lucky but she died inoct of last year.she was about two and half yearsold.She was my first bunny and i didnt play withher as much as i should have. I guess it took losing her to relize howspecial bunnys are. 

Cristy


----------



## dajeti2 (Jun 8, 2004)

* Athena*

*2/10/2004-5/17/2004*

*My dearest Athena, You were only with us for such a little while,but you gave us a lifetime of wonderful memories. My heart is stillbroken and the tears still fall. Knowing we will be together againhelps to ease our pain. We will always love you baby girl. You taughtme a beautiful lesson,*

*That through all the pain and tears hope and love will endure.*

*Thank you my beautiful Angel! We love and miss you very much.*

*Love Always,*

*Mom &amp; Jeremy*


----------



## DaisyNBuster (Jul 3, 2004)

Im Memory of my little sweet babies - born 19thApril 2004, died - June 18th 2004. I never knew why you where taken soquicky from us and never will do. I will look after Daisy, Buster andSnowy for you until we all meet again.

Also to our Shadow, who's life was cut short by a fox whenshewas three. We all still think about you and miss you all the time, eventhough it was 5 years ago. See you also at Rainbow Bridge little one.

Vickie


----------



## DaisyNBuster (Jul 3, 2004)

PS - A big thank you to BunnyMommy. AlovelyIdea to start a memorial on here. We all know what itis like to lose our beautiful babies and now we can remember them alltogether. Hats off to you xx


----------



## Jess5634 (Jul 4, 2004)

Speckles - July 17, 2001 to July 24, 2003

Freckles - May 31, 2003 to June 25, 2004

I'm gonna miss you babies... you bothgave me wonderful memories. . what comforts me is that i knowwe'll see each other again in heaven 0 Jess


----------



## QTbunnies (Jul 4, 2004)

Cammie, 

Mummy hasnt stopped crying for you baby. I miss you so much. I'll neverforget all the fun we've had and how happy you've made me. I cantbelieve your gone, we'll be together again one day.

Wait for Mummy my angelxxx


----------



## lscarincio (Jul 4, 2004)

In Memory of Velveteen "Butter"

It has only been a few days since you left us. We are stillsad that we no longer get to look at your cute bunny face, but we knowthat you are better now. You are no longer suffering, you arenow in an endless field of wildflowers and clover, basking in the warmsun -- leaping, running, hopping and binkying like you did when youwere just a little thing. We love you and missyou!! 

Leigh-Anne and Pip

RIP

Velveteen Rabbit "BUTTER"

1996-2004


----------



## MyBunnyLovesMe (Jul 4, 2004)

I guess I should've just posted it here, and not make a new thread.

Rahoon the SuperHam-2000-2004








Unfortunately, it's been severely storming all day and I haven't beenable to bury him, so he's still in the house until tomorrow  He's ina little casket with his favourite blanket.


----------



## Emmits_mom (Jul 5, 2004)

Even though he wasn't a bunny, our family catNikki died the day after mothers day. He was my best friend since I was3 years old. We grew up together.Eversince that day, we have all felt, especially my mom (his mommy), anemptiness in our hearts. 


Nikki: I know you're much happier now, and you're not in painanymore, and that makes me glad. You were such a wonderfulcat, baby. We all miss you so, so much, especiallymommy. The house just isn't the same anymore...my room feelsso empty without our kitty boy lounging in that chair. 

We miss our morning alarm clock, and our morning rituals. Thebathroom just doesn't seem the same without you sitting in the tub orexpecting some mucho love. I miss calling out your name whenI come home for a visit, or petting you as you glide across thefloor. Even a game of cards doesn't feel right without aticked kitty to bite me for not including him. You were oneof a kind. We cannot ever replace you. I love youand will always miss you. Until we meet again, enjoy yourselfup there...don't get into too much mischief 

http://www.personal.psu.edu/users/c/e/cey110/animalpics.html


----------



## Lissa (Aug 2, 2004)

I don't have a picture of Angel, but I'll try toget one. She passed away at 7 months old due to woolblockage. Sweetest, funniest bunny in the world.She is missed immensely.


----------



## Lissa (Aug 4, 2004)

Here's my "Angel":


----------



## Sarah (Aug 4, 2004)

My sweet little Co-Co has been gone for twoyears. He was a brilliant, chubby, playful and very loving toy poodle.My little lamb. I miss him still.


----------



## DaisyNBuster (Aug 8, 2004)

My little Runty!

I miss you so much my baby. Mummy was always worried about you evenfrom the start - You were so tiny. You fought with us, although youwere so tiny you were perfectly formed. I still don't know why you weretaken from us so quickly withoutno warning. Just want to tellyou that I will always love you sweetheart!


----------



## Carolyn (Aug 10, 2004)

In memory of BunnyDaddy, who is now taking careof all of our bunnies and pets Over the Rainbow.? We all love you verymuch, Daniel.

?

?

God BlessBunnyMommy.???

?

-Carolyn


----------



## Lissa (Aug 11, 2004)

A pictures I took....


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (Aug 20, 2004)

I actually made this for BunnyMommy but it seems appropriate for this post also.







May all our pets RIP.

RIP Hercy!

~Unknown to November 2, 2002.


----------



## Stephanie (Aug 20, 2004)

I wish I had a picture of Magic to post, but Iwasn't about to take one of her last day with us...felt that was kinda,well...morbid I guess. 

We'll all miss you Magic, especially Royal, who is just miserable and heartbroken today.


----------



## Emmits_mom (Aug 20, 2004)

here's another picture of a rainbow for you guys.


----------



## Carolyn (Aug 20, 2004)

I'd like to post In Memory of Abigayle, thelittle 2 year old angel girl who was playing with her bunny and endedup drowning in her neighbor's lake.

God Bless You, Abi. We know that our pets are safe in your and Daniel's care.

Til we meet again.

Love,
-Carolyn


----------



## Carolyn (Aug 20, 2004)

MyBunnyBoys wrote:


> I actually made this for BunnyMommy but it seems appropriate for this post also.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That is gorgeous. You made me cry, Laura. Thank you for this very special tribute and gift.

Love,
-Carolyn


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (Aug 21, 2004)

May Jaclyn rest inpeace.

_"Onlythe good die young."_


----------



## Loz n Ebony (Sep 3, 2004)

Bringing this post up for new people.


----------



## angoralover (Sep 4, 2004)

God Bless my two Hollands. I miss you Blossom and Oreo!


----------



## angoralover (Sep 4, 2004)

Oreo.


----------



## bunny girl (Sep 7, 2004)

Sealy B.

my bunny girl
born June 12, 2003
died August 28, 2004





http://busybunny.com/memorial/osteen/osteen1.html


----------



## Harveysmum (Sep 7, 2004)

Rest in peace my beautiful little Dutch rabbit Gatwick......untill we meet again....



If tears could build a starway, 

And memories built a lane,

I'd walk the path to heaven,

And bring you down again.



Rest in peace xXx


----------



## Buck Jones (Sep 19, 2004)

Bumping up the thread for those of you who have recently lost your buns

Buck


----------



## pamela227 (Sep 19, 2004)

In loving memory of *Oreo* aka oreonoodle, lil brat..
8-19-99 - 9-18-04
We all love you & miss you so very much. I wish there was somethingmore we could have done to ease your pain and make you healthy again..Thanks for being such a great bunny & a great friend. I don't knowif you knew it or not, but you were my very best friend.. i could tellyou anything & you'd always listen to me. I'm gonna miss all thefun times we had together.. all the times you rang your bell for treats& hopped around getting into trouble in my room.. 
I love you more then anything, you'll always be in a special place inmy heart & i'll never forget you please don't forget me.. 
i hope whereever you are that you're happy & not in any pain.. youwere such a good bunny i couldn't have asked for a better best friend..rest in peace  until we meet again..
we love you always & forever Oreo xoxoxoxoxoxoxo
~pam, mom, dad, & phillip


----------



## mummybunny (Sep 19, 2004)

Mummybunny, Daddybunny and MiffyMoochoob miss you Fudgie. You left us for Rainbow Bridge on Wednesday.1/6/00 - 15/9/04. We miss how your fur smells, your cheekiness, yourcleverness, your fluffy bumps, your pointed toes, your harry lips, yourcotton tail, your racing into the living room and fringing, you wantingto run upstairs when you shouldn't, being chunky chachoobery when youslept, your wee face poking out from from ontop of the kitchen chairsunder the kitchen table, feeding you individual blades of grass, youbegging for toast (and everything else), rubbing your cheeks, kissingthe warm pink patches under your ears, your button nose, your bunnybright eyes, you getting a fright if I sneezed, you begging Miffy forkisses, petting you and Miffy's heads together, finding wee poos on thecouch, finding snippity marks on things, your energy, your love, yourspirit, your prescence. I hope you knew you were loved more than life.I hope you knew I tried to make you breathe again, I hope I didn't hurtyou baby - I wanted you to stay with us. Did you wait until you werehome from hospital to go in peace and love? I hope you are still herewatching us, Ilook at the rug and picture you sleeping. Weare looking after Miffy for you and giving her the kisses and cuddleswe would've given you too. We'll never forget you tottie wee. You arean angel now. I will see you in Heaven. Love Mummy. xxxx


----------



## rabbitluvr04 (Sep 19, 2004)

IN memory of my wonderfulfrench angora rabbit, Superbunny. She would always be running freeoutside in the day and we would callher name at night and she would runinside! She had 10 litters..the rabbit 9 times out of 10 was a littlewild rabbit that she was friends with....We will always love you superbunny..and also in momory of her wonderful baby .., baby super. Rest InPeace!~ WE LOVE YOU!


----------



## rabbitluvr04 (Sep 19, 2004)

p.s the little wild rabbit was the father!


----------



## bnylvr12 (Sep 20, 2004)

Mysweet little mixed breed Gray B died today on September 20th 2004,which is a Monday. May she be blessed across the rainbowbridge!


----------



## Carolyn (Sep 21, 2004)

I'm bringing this back for SnapHappy14.



-Carolyn


----------



## snaphappy14 (Sep 22, 2004)

Aww. thank you Carolyn

Chloe


DOB June 10, 04

DOD: September 22, 04


 In Memory of Chloe

I believe her sister, Pixie wants to say something also (she keeps jumping on the keyboard )

from: your beloved sister pixie: kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkki l,pdpi


----------



## Carolyn (Oct 16, 2004)

For a Friend:

* * * * * * * * * * * * * * 

Since Heaven 
has become your home,
I sometimes feel 
I'm so alone;
and though we now are far apart,
you hold a big piece
of my heart.

I never knew how much I'd grieve
when it was time 
for you to leave,
or just how much 
my heart would ache
from that one fragment 
that you would take.

-Anonymous

* * * * * * * * * * * * *

Prayers and Love to All.
-Carolyn


----------



## Loppy Earred Mom (Oct 17, 2004)

Rest In Peace to my Cat Ashley I found him in arestroom stuffed in a boxonly 3wks old rescued him broughthim home bottle fed him til he was old enough to eat on his own out ofa bowl.

He went from his bottle to his bowl never ever touched anything left onthe counters unless it was in his bowl to eat. He went from alitter box to using an actual toilet.

Lost him in July 2004 to a viscious dog attack

I miss you and Love you my baby Ashley!


----------



## Lissa (Nov 23, 2004)

Bumping for Luna21's Bunbun.


----------



## JimD (Nov 30, 2004)

Little Copper was only with us for about a week. I'm glad we had thattime together and that you didn't have to be in the pet store when youcrossed the bridge. You were very sick, very young,but mostof all you werevery very loved. See you on the other side ofthe Rainbow.

Love,

Daddy, Mommy, Danielle and Jessica


----------



## m.e. (Nov 30, 2004)

Here is ananimated version ofRainbow Bridge that is quite beautiful and touching.


----------



## Stephanie (Nov 30, 2004)

Wow, that made me cry watching that. Made me remember all my lost pets over the years.


----------



## BunnyMommy (Dec 8, 2004)

* bumping for Eva *


----------



## Stephanie (Dec 28, 2004)

Bringing this back up. My mom called me, my phonewas dead so she had to leave a message and I still haven't talked toher yet but....her dog died. '

His name was Vlade and was given to me by my stepdad when I was 15years old. I am now 29. He had a good, long life, with lots of love andhappiness. I'm sad that I wasn't able to really say goodbye, except forback in June. I think I knew then that was my last time seeing him. I'mjust very, very sad.

Here is a pic of the last time I saw him.


----------



## Carolyn (Dec 28, 2004)

I'm so sorry Steph!

Thinking of you.

Love,

-Carolyn


----------



## Buck Jones (Dec 28, 2004)

Catch up with him at the Bridge, Steph. We all will, someday.

Buck


----------



## luna21 (Dec 28, 2004)

Rest in peace my sweet Bunbun, I will see you at the rainbow bridge my love! lots of hugs and kisses ! I miss you ! xxoxoxoxoxo


----------



## Carolyn (Dec 29, 2004)

Bump for CaliBunny and SillyBunny.

-Carolyn


----------



## SillyBunny (Dec 29, 2004)

I know that Shelldon isn't a bunny at all, but heis still an animal, well, a turtle actually. We all miss you Shelldon.You were a great turtle, even if really actually didn't like me much. 

-CaliBunny //[^,^]\



2: Shelldon, my beloved turtle,

Sorry Shell that I wasn't there for your death. I was with mymom to get some gas...... I'm so sorry. By the time we got back,StepDaddy Alex decided to burry you. And Cali... on the other hand, wascrying her brain out. I'm so sorry. And I hope you like heaven. Oh...and Noah and Christain are very sad, as well, even though we phonedthem... cause you know, they live with Daddy.BooHoo!!!!(That was meant sadly.)

SillyBunny /(*.*)\

A Poem Dedicated to Shelldon

SHELLDON

Shelldon, we all miss you dearly

This is meant from the bottom of our hearts, sincerely

We have weeped so long

We can't believe you are gone

We love you soooo much

We really miss your touch

-CaliBunny and SillyBunny


----------



## Fergi (Dec 29, 2004)

To my Big Ben,

I still miss you so much and pray every day that we will be reunited. I love you Ben.






No bun can ever take your place, you were so special to me. I am sosorry that you had to leave at such a young age, I had hoped we couldgrow old together. I miss you.

Love,

your mama Adrienne


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (Dec 29, 2004)

:shock:I just realized I never paid tribute to those bunnies from a few months back, so here it is.

*Nemesis, the kits, and Harli*

May they rest in peace and have fun frolicking in the sky out of harms way and the cruelty that caused their early deaths.


----------



## cirrustwi (Dec 30, 2004)

Ok, so none of them were ferrets, but it made mecry and I had to pay tribute to my 3 ferrets I lost recently to amysterious virus: Gigi, Elvis and Mammoth.

And to my sweet baby dog Zoe, when she was hit by a car in May.

Mommy loves you all and misses you so very much.

"You were gone all too soon,

And no one knows why,

I hardly got the chance to say goodbye"


----------



## JimD (Jan 3, 2005)

Kiona and her kits have crossed the bridge. Iknow they are healthy, happy and waiting to see us... but it hurts somuch right now. I wish they had had a chance to enjoy life a littlelonger.

Jim


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Jan 3, 2005)

*Fergi wrote: *


> To my Big Ben,
> 
> I still miss you so much and pray every day that we will be reunited. I love you Ben.
> 
> ...


I miss him too. I have tears in my eyes.... he was so adorable......


----------



## Cherry (Jan 10, 2005)

Nibble:

 I'm so sorry thatI left you outside on winter for a whole week. It wasn't actually myidea, it was Steve, my big bro's. He left you outside, and I didn'tknow until he told me to get you. Hey... you're actually not my bunny,but my second bunny. You're Steve's bun, and he was weeping with tearswhen we found out that you were dead.... sorry.


----------



## ScoobyDoo (Jan 11, 2005)

Rest in peace Scrappy Doo2000~2002. Inamed him that because his brother is Scooby. I remember getting him, Iwent to a pet store to get a bird but when i saw him and just fell inlove with rabbits...he was a mini lop, a very beautiful black and whiteone. I miss him a lot...


----------



## DaisyNBuster (Jan 14, 2005)

Bumped for Ang and little Esme.


----------



## Delphinum (Jan 14, 2005)

Thanks Vickie.

For my little Mr Binks (Binky)who passed on 23rd April2004. You were only with us for a short while, but your bunnylicks and binkies made us so happy and we fell in love withyou. I wish you could've stayed longer.







To Esme who today passed away, you were so special to us, you were our'mini Max'. You were such a beautiful baby with so muchenergy that just looking at you made us smile. Your brothersand sisters will be cared for and loved so much, you watch over themfor me when you can. I'll miss you little baby.






And also for Rosie, my first rabbit, and Kimmy, my first dog, whohelped me through all the hard times in my life. Whenever mumand dad upset me, she was there to cuddle and reassure me that someonedid love me. I miss you both so much.

Angela xxxxx


----------



## bunsforlife (Jan 14, 2005)

Well this isnt for a bunny, but rather for myChinese Water Dragon Gia. He had a severe case of rot mouthand had to be released from his suffering today. 

Just been a couple of rough days in Camelot


----------



## ariel (Jan 15, 2005)

That poem brought tears to my eyes,

I wanted to add our Chloe to the thread here, we didn't have her longand she was so very young, she was the first bunny to join our family.






We love and miss you Chloe


----------



## Delphinum (Jan 17, 2005)

Bumping this for Bunnymom and Jellybean.


----------



## Lissa (Jan 17, 2005)

Chloe was such a beautiful bunny.


----------



## BunnyMom (Jan 18, 2005)

Jellybean

May 15, 1997 - January 3, 2005

I miss you so much, little one! Your last days you tried so desperatelyto hop. I am glad that you can hop again and play with all your littlefriends. I will never forget how much happiness you brought to ourlives. You are incredibly special and sweet. Thank you for the time youspent with us. We miss you!

Love,
Mommy, Daddy, Poco, Hef & Godzilla


----------



## lanna21974 (Jan 18, 2005)

http://www.smileycentral.com/?partner=ZSzeb001_ZSYYYYYYAJUSBlizz....Your short life was filled with as much loveas I could give you. I'm sorry I couldnt do more. I miss you already. Ihope youre healthy and happy where ever you you are. 

Lanna


----------



## DaisyNBuster (Jan 18, 2005)

*lanna21974 wrote:*


> http://www.smileycentral.com/?partner=ZSzeb001_ZSYYYYYYAJUSBlizz....Your short life was filled with as much loveas I could give you. I'm sorry I couldnt do more. I miss you already. Ihope youre healthy and happy where ever you you are.
> 
> Lanna


Oh no Lanna. I jumped on this post as soon as I saw your name and Ithought, no don't be....... but it is. I'm so sorry he didn't make it.The poor little angel, he was a fighter but just wasnt strong enoughfor this world. Sending my Prayers your way.

I'm so very sorry

Vickie


----------



## Delphinum (Jan 18, 2005)

Oh lanna! I can't believe it!Poor little Blizz! My heart goes out to you! Hefought so well too, you must be heartbroken!

*hugs*

Ang xx


----------



## lanna21974 (Jan 18, 2005)

Thank you Vickie and Ang....I'm not taking thisvery well. If he had died from being so small I might be handlingbetter. Rexi stomped him. Now, I'm wondering why I didnt bring him in.I should have known that she might do something like that with himbeing sickly. :?

He was a fighter...and was finally starting to catch up some. I will never forget him.

Lanna


----------



## Delphinum (Jan 18, 2005)

Oh my god! The poor thing!You did everything you could for him lanna, please don't blame yourselffor leaving him with his mother. 

I understand how you feel honey. There'sonlyoneway to console a broken heart and that's withtime. We'll all remember him fondly, he was such a lovelybaby.

Ang xx


----------



## BunnyMom (Jan 18, 2005)

Lanna, I am so sorry! Blizz was sooo cute! I knowhow you must feel. He was very lucky to have someone care for him theway you did. I'm sure Jellybean is watching out for him. My thoughtsand prayers are with you.


----------



## MyBunnyLovesMe (Jan 18, 2005)

Hey Lanna, I already talked to you on Yahoo! about this but I wanted to say it here too.

Remember its not your fault, and that sometimes these thingsjust happen for whatever reason. Blizz is surely in a better place nowwhere he will grow to be a big healthy bunny. And he can play with allthe other bunnies who have passed on.

Here's big hugs from Myself, Peppy, Maggie and Baby Samson *hugs*


----------



## Elf Mommy (Jan 18, 2005)

As I said on Yahoo, Blizz was well loved for thetime he was with us. It's amazing how very attached we get to thebabies here. Blizz will be remembered.


----------



## Cinnabun (Jan 18, 2005)

hey im just seeing this..
Rest in Peace:
Missey 97-04
Goldie 87-99
Tweety 99-04

plus many more of my animals that i loved so much!


----------



## lanna21974 (Jan 18, 2005)

Thanks everyone....Your kind words mean a lot. 

Lanna


----------



## Cinnibun (Feb 5, 2005)

In memory of a bunny that was never properlyintroduced to you all, Talia. She was the most perfect bunnyI will ever have the pleasure of beingthe slave of.An opal mini rex runt, she was a mirror of me. Not to saythat I'm a runt, but Talia was everything I am; attitudy, smart and weeven shared the same eye color and birth date. No, I'm notjoking.

She was ever the lady, always taking time out togroom. Her grooming sessions wouldsometimes take five minutes or longer. I'd be sitting on thefloor in "Binky Town", a section of the kitchen closed in for bunny'sbinky time, waiting for her to stop grooming.Zzzzzz. =D

She was also a fantastic traveler. She would get settled infor a long trip by stretching out with her feet off to the side andback in seconds after the car started moving. I don't expectto ever find as good a bunny as her ever again.

I hope to see her again, someday. Until then her memoryremains etched into my heart. Painfully but unchangably.

-Cinnibun


_The picture I wanted to post is too big in file size.
_


----------



## m.e. (Feb 5, 2005)

It still hurtsa little too much to talkabout it, but here's to two bunnies that never had a fair chance:Nicholas Peter and my baby Oliver.Your familymissesyou so much, mom and dad still tear up thinking about you. We're sosorry, you deserved a better and longer life than you weregiven


----------



## Lissa (Feb 8, 2005)

I tried my best to foster this bunny, who I namedChance.Chance has terminal pasteurella and will beput to sleep this afternoon.


----------



## bunsforlife (Feb 8, 2005)

Oh the poor little guy =(


----------



## MyBunnyLovesMe (Feb 21, 2005)

I woke up this morning to find my little greenfrog "Kremit" has died 

He was alive last night, so, I don't know what happened, the otherfrogs seem to be eating him now, which is nasty. I don't know if he wassick, or if they killed him. 

R.I.P Kremit, you will be missed!


----------



## Cinnabun (Feb 21, 2005)

nevermind.. hes not dead! my mom moved the tank, and he moved! sorry


----------



## ariel (Mar 5, 2005)

***Bumping for luna21 and Flopsy****


----------



## Carolyn (Mar 15, 2005)

*bump*


----------



## SLRabbits (Mar 15, 2005)

To my litte one,

It's so sad that the first rabbit I had to lose was so young. But youare in a better place, and I hope that your short life was well lived.

R.I.P. "Little One". March 11, 2005- March 14, 2005.

(solid baby on the left)







~Nichole


----------



## JimD (Mar 17, 2005)

***Bump***

for Felix and Saffy


----------



## Saffy (Mar 17, 2005)

How can I put into words how much joy you gave usFelix. I really can't believe you're gone; that you're notgoing to run up and nibble my toes, or that I'm not going to hear your"Dad" shouting .. "Don't touch that wire you bugger!"

I'm lost .. 










My heart's breaking Felix. I'm going to miss you so much.


----------



## chiquita090 (Mar 17, 2005)

Oh man, all of your posts made me cry... *still crying*

One of my bunnies has an abscess and I don't what's gonna happen, I can't imagine life without him, he's my everything.

I did lose a bunny before though. Her name was Jasmine. She was sickwhen I got her. I did everything I could to nurse her back to healthbut she was already too far gone. I don't remember the exact date butit was March 2003. She lived 3 day. I unfortunatly never got a pictureof her. She was a tiny black mini lop.

I'm sorry that I couldn't make you better Jazzy. RIP.


----------



## Toni (Mar 17, 2005)

*In Loving Meomory of the best bunny inthe world my Patrick ....I was so glad to find her that cold snowy dayin January, she was there when i needed her the most .. she helped methrew alot in my life that i would have never been able to get threwwith out her she was my best friend and will be missed more thenanything ... I LOVE YOU AND MISS YOU PATRICK AND I KNOW YOU WILL ALWAYSBE HELPING ME FROM ABOVE ...*

http://www.mypages.iparenting.com/webs/hersheykiss/P1010002.JPG

http://www.mypages.iparenting.com/webs/hersheykiss/P1010003.JPG


----------



## Toni (Mar 17, 2005)

sorry that was so big i didn't mean for it to be ..... 


RIP PATRICK 9/3/02 to 2/6/05


----------



## dajeti2 (Mar 26, 2005)

*bump* for Gypsy


----------



##  (Mar 26, 2005)

Tribute


My tiny ray of sunshine , my little bundle of hope 

You showed me howto fight for life , you showedme its all right to have hope 

to grieve,to worry , Totrust again .

You brought wonderfullfriends into my life, for without themI couldnthave gotten as far with you asi had 

You will for always aheva placeofhonor in the Fairie Garden , whereFairies and Sprites will forever playand love you as weall have . 

I love you and will miss you ,i will see you again at therainbow bridge when my purpose inlife has gone , Tillthen my sweet oneI will say good bye.


----------



## FrenchLopGirl1280 (Apr 22, 2005)

My dearest rabbit that I loved more than anythingaround 9 months ago. I don't want to say what happened, she had apainful time dieing because of her misscarriage. It was sad seeing hergo. I had to tell her to go.she was trying to hold on for me but I hadto tell her to go because she was in pain and it isn't nice to let ananimal suffer for you so I told her to go. It was scary when ithappened. I cried my eyes out but I remember the best times I had withher, make me happy. I hope i connect with her and talk to her on theother side at the Rainbow Bridge. Click the link below and you can seea picture of her. She was only 1 when she died. She was a Holland Lopnamed Coconut I wish she was a live right now. I'm crying now. She'sbeautiful she was also sweet and loving when I had her. I love thepicture. Please look at the picture. ITs cute. I was only 12 when shedied, now its been a year and I'm 13 now and I don't forget about her.



Thanks for making this rainbow bridge. ITs helpful.



FrenchLopGirl1280


----------



## FrenchLopGirl1280 (Apr 22, 2005)

also she was everybodies favorite. My mom criedher eyes out when she died. I told my mom she isn't in pain any more. Ihad a right to tell her to go. She now is with her boyfriend kind ofhusband, Nigel. He was a beauty. I didn't want her to go.Imiss her way too much.

FrenchLopGirl1280


----------



## black_jack (Apr 22, 2005)

*FrenchLopGirl1280 wrote:*


> My dearest rabbit that I loved more than anything around 9months ago. I don't want to say what happened, she had a painful timedieing because of her misscarriage. It was sad seeing her go. I had totell her to go.she was trying to hold on for me but I had to tell herto go because she was in pain and it isn't nice to let an animal sufferfor you so I told her to go. It was scary when it happened. I cried myeyes out but I remember the best times I had with her, make me happy. Ihope i connect with her and talk to her on the other side at theRainbow Bridge. Click the link below and you can see a picture of her.She was only 1 when she died. She was a Holland Lop named Coconut Iwish she was a live right now. I'm crying now. She's beautiful she wasalso sweet and loving when I had her. I love the picture. Please lookat the picture. ITs cute. I was only 12 when she died, now its been ayear and I'm 13 now and I don't forget about her.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




she was beautiful frenchLop


----------



## Carolyn (May 4, 2005)

In Loving Memory of Blue.


----------



## CMiska (May 4, 2005)

My littlest baby Hope was such abeauty. She lived for 1 1/2 wks before passingover. I will miss that little one


----------



##  (May 4, 2005)

Bump for Piglette .


----------



## Carolyn (May 5, 2005)

In loving memory of Blue, Danielle Hayduk's little buddy. 

You will be sorely missed, Blue.


----------



## iloveallrabbits (May 6, 2005)

i just lost my baby today he/she did not have a name because they were born yesterday

5-4-05 to 5-5-05


----------



## Foofy (May 15, 2005)

Crunchie bunny, you've only been gone a day but miss you so much already, Benjy is lost without you and so am I.

Dont't know when you were born baby as I rescued you from the RSPCArehoming centre but I was your mummy for 4 years and 3 of those youspent with your darling Benjy who I know you adored.

I believe you are now at peace no more pain baby.

Crunchie ? to 14th May 2005

Gone but never forgotten.


----------



## GUSYS GRANDMA (May 27, 2005)

In memory of Gusifer (a.k.a gusy). Aug. 2002 - May 24 2005

We'll love you forever!


----------



## Lindsey (Jun 1, 2005)

For Chino, the baby bunny who died too soon. Hewas my first bun and I loved him to death, unfortunatly I'm still at alittle bit of a loss as to what happened. 

July - October 2004


----------



## mambo101 (Jun 2, 2005)

God bless you my little Stephie girl. You gave me lots of love in your short time here on earth.


----------



## Carolyn (Jun 2, 2005)

Love you, dearly, Stephie. You gavejoy to all of us, and we'll all miss you. I'm so so saddenedthat God came calling for you. 

We'll always miss you and never forget you. Daddy was so proud of you.

Much Love,
-Carolyn


----------



## m.e. (Jun 2, 2005)

Stephie, you were truly one beautiful and very special bunny. We will all miss you so very much.

:rainbow: :bunnyangel:


----------



## JimD (Jun 2, 2005)

....binki free over the Bridge, Stephie.


----------



## CorkysMom (Jun 2, 2005)

You were such a good girl and brought joy to many....you will be missed Stephie....


----------



## cirrustwi (Jun 2, 2005)

Blessed be little Stephie girl.

Jen


----------



## Charliesangel888 (Jun 2, 2005)

Charlie 2-20-04 - 2-16-05

Charlie bun, I miss you more then you could ever imagine. You were myfirst bun, and you helped me get deeper into the hobby, until the pointI'm at right now, obsession. Charlie I'm sorry you didn't even make itto be a year old, and that I never really got to say my goodbyes. Ilove you charlie and pray to you every day.

Charlie died 4 days before his birthday....3 weeks after beingneutered. He was a husband to aspen bunny, and had 6 babies: ashlee,crumpet, simpson, oliver, bear, and willie. We all miss you greatly.Binky free my little "hunny bunches of oats" ( my little nickname forthe sweetie)








Also sammy, you made it to 17 years old...and we miss you so much. Ihope you are feeling so much better and running free as you did as apuppy over the rainbow bridge.

Sammy:






I'm sorry about all of your losses, and I know what keeps me going is knowing that I'm not alone! Thank you!


----------



## JimD (Jun 3, 2005)

***bump***

For Kathy, Dave, and Cinnamon

(aka kathyfg60)


----------



## kathyfg60 (Jun 3, 2005)

Gentle Cinnamon, we loved you so much.I know your soul is across the Rainbow Bridge. We will meetagain some day. Rest in Peace. 6/3/2005

Love, Kathy &amp; Dave


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Jun 4, 2005)

I am sorry for all of your lost everyone. I have never lost a bun before but I have lost 2 dearly best friends. 

Isaac my big boy cocker/beagle mix. I had the best 10 years with youuntil the pain in your ears took over and I had to end it all for you.Run free my big boy and wait for me until we meet again. It has beenalmost 2 years since you have been gone. RIP 3/21/93 - 7/12/03. 

Little Holly piggie. I remember when you were born, so cute andidentical to your sister Scruffles. You never ran from me and alwaysate your favorite veggies from my hands. One day you got hurt andshorten your life. You were just a baby at 3 weeks of age. I gave youpeace until you took your last breath in my arms. Holly Isaac willwatch over you for mummie until we meet again. Eat your favoritegreenpeppers and popcorn everywhere. RIP 12/19/04 - 1/10/05

Mummie loves you both forever. Wait for me at the rainbow bridge.


----------



## dajeti2 (Jun 12, 2005)

I am bringing this back for Dootsmom and Pamela who have lost their dear little ones. Rest in peace sweet ones.

Tina


----------



## dootsmom (Jun 12, 2005)

Dear Snowy, You gave me a year of happiness. Iknpw that you now have the biggest pile of hay to play with & move!See you at "The Bridge".






:kiss:


----------



## JimD (Jun 14, 2005)

****bumping for Floppy and Scooby ***


----------



## ScoobyDoo (Jun 14, 2005)

This is a farewell to Scooby, my cute littleblack and white mini lop who died earlier this morning. Hewas one of my first rabbits and I loved him so much. Iremember when I got him, I went into a pet store looking for abird. But when I walked in the door there was a cage with 3baby bunnies in it and I bought Scooby and Scrappy(his brother who diedin 2002) and they were almost identical, Scooby was a bitbigger. I'll never forget some moments, like when he won bestof opposite of breed last year(I was so happy and proud) andeven when he peed on my sister about 4 years ago. Those aresome things I'll always remember. This is for you, Scooby Doo~2000-2005~


----------



## bluevelvet (Jun 14, 2005)

Floppy Mar 3 2004 - June 13 2005

Floppy you were the best little guy I could of ever asked for. You mademe laugh so much at all your funny antics. I especially liked the onewhen your were doing binkies on my bed, and jumped 2 feet in the airand landed on the cat.I still laugh about that. You brough so much joyand laughter into my life, for the short time I had you. I will neverforget you for that. We will see each other again one day, but untilthen keep doing your cute little binkies and work on your aim with allthe cats. I love you sweetie and will miss you dearly. Rest in peace.


----------



## GUSYS GRANDMA (Jun 15, 2005)

I am so sorry to hear about Floppy but he looksjust like our Gusy, who we lost on May 24/05. I know how yourheart aches as they give you such unconditional love and entertainment.

Gusys Grandma


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Jun 15, 2005)

I have one I would like to add. It is not a bunthough. My in laws had to put their 8 year old Pomeranian dog to sleepthis afternoon. He had a tumor that was growing rapidly on his frontlegs all through his chest. He was licking and trying to bit the tumoroff today because of pain. His name is Zac, I call him Zacipoo. I willmiss him dearly. May he rest in peace. 1/16/97 - 6/15-05.

We will miss you lil guy.

Your brother DJ, Sister Angel, Samantha (dog) all your piggie friends including the 2 buns we had, and your mummie, daddie.


----------



## ScoobyDoo (Jun 16, 2005)

Ohhhhhhhhh, poor Zac! I love dogs (andbuns) and that just breaks my heart. Yesterday I lost my 5year old bunny and I know the pain you must feel. My heartgoes out to you.

:bunnyangel:~Caitlin~:bunnyangel:


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Jun 16, 2005)

Awwwww I am sorry for your lost too. I know itis hard. I lost my dog almost 2 years ago by putting him to sleep dueto his chronic ear problems and him being in pain from it. It hurts butmy husband's mom is taking it pretty bad and she is still mourning forher other dogCorkyyears ago.


----------



## ScoobyDoo (Jun 16, 2005)

Oh, this must be painful for you guys.I'm sorry, if there were anyway to change all of this I would do itgladly. The only dog I remember dying was Molly, but I don'tremember all of it because I was only 7 and my parents didn't want meto know much to spare me and my sister the pain. I'm 14 nowand glad they did this. Sorry, I'm getting offtrack. My prayers are with you and your familyray:.

:bunnyangel:~Caitlin~:bunnyangel:


----------



## erin (Jun 16, 2005)

my love to all of you:magicwand:ray:


----------



## Alley (Jun 16, 2005)

*Wilbur* (Six days old)
He seemed like he was a fighter, but the odds were stacked againest him and he went in peace.


The smallest one took the biggest piece of my heart.


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Jun 16, 2005)

Awwwwwww Poor Wibur, he is doing bunny binkibecause he can see and walk now. May he rest in peace. I am sorry foryour lost on the wee lil one.


----------



## Carolyn (Jun 21, 2005)

Buck Jones...


----------



## m.e. (Jun 21, 2005)

:rainbow:


We'll miss you, Buck







Say "Hi" to Nicholas Peter, Oliver, Millie and Inga for me.


~ Emily ink iris:~


----------



## Zee (Jun 21, 2005)

And the best person possible, can look after our lost little ones until it is the time to be reuntied with them

ray: :rainbow:

P.S. Pls say Hi to Champion, Munchie, Mr. Ed, Patch, Woody &amp; Scampi
*
Carolyn wrote: *


> Buck Jones...


----------



## JimD (Jun 21, 2005)

*Carolyn wrote: *


> Buck Jones...


:sad::rainbow:


----------



## Stephanie (Jun 21, 2005)

He's watching over us all, and our little ones who have already crossed the Bridge.

:rose:


----------



## dajeti2 (Jun 21, 2005)

We love and miss you. 

Buck you always wanted a Flemish and it never worked out. Wellnow you have my dear Athena to watch over and lovefor meuntil we meet again. 

What a happy day at the Bridge when Buck arrived. All of our babies are in the best possiblehands.

We will never forget you. We can keep you alive in our heartsand here with us each and every time we think of you and pass along allthe knowledge you gave us.

I won't say goodbye my friend, just Until we meet again.

Tina


----------



## cirrustwi (Jun 21, 2005)

It was a great day for all the buns at thebridge when Buck arrived to look out for them. He will bewatching all the little ones at the bridge and the little ones stillhere with us. All our bunnies have found the greatestguardian angel. :angel: 

Take care of our babies dearest, Buck.

Jen


----------



## Zee (Jun 25, 2005)

One of my sister's cats died early this morning from an injury.

Tiger my sweet,
You were always the perfect companion
When we were sad
You were there
When we were happy
You were there.

You were loved by all, We will miss you my darling. Now you can play with your bunny sisters at Rainbow Bridge
*
25.06.05 Gone, but not forgotten
*


----------



## pamela (Jun 26, 2005)

we lost fluffy on the 11th of june andweall miss here and the other rabbits are looking for herwhen they are in thegarden.

25.12.04 to 11.06.05


----------



## ditty816 (Jun 26, 2005)

I'd like to add my first bunny that I got when Iwas 13. Her name was Spottsie and she was an English Spot mix. I lovedher dearly and still miss her very much. She was born on 6/30/93 anddied on 12/4/99. I believed she had a tumor (felt a lump on her inOctober and she died around Xmas that same year) Her vet at the timedidn't think it was serious but I knew it was bad.. 






I'd also like to add my second bunny, Tigger. She was a JapaneseHarlaquin and she was only 3 years old when she died. She had healthissues that just ended up snowballing and she couldn't handle itanymore. She died in her vet's house because I couldn't handle watchingher die.. And I do regret that that I couldn't be there for her whenshe need me the most. She had pasteurellathat she was bornwith,which she had to have her eyes flushedoutevery few months. Then she had herniated her bladder thruher stomach. Her vet did a 4 hour long surgery on her, which she pulledthru, but she just couldn't bounce back. She also had a stroke from itwhich caused her to lose the function of her left hock. She's the onethat I feel the most guilty about and a day doesn't go by that I don'tthink about her and what I should've done differently. I just hopeshe's forgiven me and will be at the Rainbow bridge waiting for mesomeday. Love ya and miss ya Tiggie...






Mandy


----------



##  (Jun 28, 2005)

Sad day for me Iwent down this morning to besure everyone had a good night , waspassing out Icy bottles , andupon coming to Lightnings cage ,She didnt come out to giveme my morning Beating , I opened her lidto her Hutch and My girlwas laying there , not moving ,Lightning had to have passed somewherebetween Midnight last night and sometimebefore 6 this morning , She isgoing to be Missed more than words can say .I will never find a nutty Dutchwith such a snotty sweet attitude , Shewasone of a kind and can never be replaced ,


----------



## naturestee (Jun 28, 2005)

I'm so sorry, Gypsy. I know she was your baby. Please tell me her kits were already weaned!


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Jun 28, 2005)

She a bubs. Awwwwwww poor baby. Buck Jones istaking care of all of your buns now and you guys got nothing to worryabout. He knows who's buns they belong to and when we all meet he willbe there with our buns as well.


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Jun 28, 2005)

*Angelscavies-n-buns wrote:*


> Buck Jones is taking care of all of your buns now and youguys got nothing to worry about. He knows who's buns they belong to andwhen we all meet he will be there with our buns as well.


That is a VERY comforting thought.

http://www.smileycentral.com/?partner=ZSzeb001_ZS

http://www.smileycentral.com/?partner=ZSzeb001_ZS

Laura


----------



## JimD (Jun 28, 2005)

I'm so sorry to hear about Lightening crossing 

Prayers and thought s sent your way.

....binkie free, Lightening. Give Buck a bunnie kiss from us!

~Jim


----------



## FreddysMom (Jun 28, 2005)

O Gypsy, thats terrible ..I am so sorry that Lightning has passed...


----------



## BunnyMom (Jun 28, 2005)

Gypsy, I'm so sorry! What a prettygirl she was! I also have one who's the "Sweet and snotty"type - even though they have their bunnitudes, we know they still loveus! I'm sorry for your loss.


----------



## cirrustwi (Jun 28, 2005)

Oh, Gypsy, I'm so sorry to hear about yourgirl. She's had a tough few months with all thosebabies. What a sweet mom she was. Buck will takegood care of her. :bunnyangel:

Jen


----------



## dajeti2 (Jun 28, 2005)

Oh Gypsy, Sweetie, I am so very sorry. Iwish I could say or do something to ease your pain. All I can say is myheart is breaking. I am so sorry. If you need to talk or a shoulder tocry on I'm here for you. I knw how special she is to you. Her memorywill live on forever in your heart and all the wonderful memories shegave us through you.





Tina, Jer &amp; Zoo Crew


----------



## Zee (Jun 28, 2005)

Oh Gypsy !

I am so sorry !!!

Buck will be looking after her for you. 

An extra *BIG HUG*:hug: *FOR YOU*


----------



## Jenniblu (Jun 29, 2005)

Gypsy, I'm so sorry that Lightning hasdied. She was a special bunny. I'll miss her andyour zany stories about her (flashlight-killer ).


----------



## BunnyMom (Jul 1, 2005)

There's a new little face at Rainbow Bridgetonight. Godzilla, my green anole, passed away this evening. I knowhe's just a little guy, but he was a sweet, special little friend. Hewas always so lively and energetic. I always enjoyed playing with himand watching him run and jump all over the place. Rest in peace, mysweet boy. You're in good company. Jellybean, Baby and Buck Jones areall there with you.

I know this may seem silly, but it still hurts. I miss him terribly.


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Jul 1, 2005)

*BunnyMom wrote: *


> I know this may seem silly, but it still hurts. I miss him terribly.


It's not silly at all. Pets, big or small, all have a specialplace in our hearts and it hurts when they go. 

I understand and I'm sorry for your loss.

Laura


----------



## dajeti2 (Jul 1, 2005)

I'm so sorry for your loss. He is in good hands with Buck and BunnyDaddy.

Tina


----------



## BunnyMom (Jul 1, 2005)

Thank you for your kind words. It definitely helps!


----------



## EEEM (Jul 5, 2005)

Harold, my lovely harlequin boy, passed on todaydue to complications from a genetic seizure disorder. He ismourned by many, including his mate, Judy. He will be genuinelymissed.


----------



## dajeti2 (Jul 5, 2005)

EEEM, I can't stop crying. I am sosorry. My heart goes out to you and Judy. I wish there was something Icould say or do to take the hurt away, but I can't. I will keep you andJudy in my prayers. Buck will look over dear Harold until you arereunited again. 

:bigtears:

Tina


----------



## mambo101 (Jul 5, 2005)

Sorry to hear about Harold. He was a handsome bunny.


----------



## CorkysMom (Jul 5, 2005)

Poor Harold..but at least now hedoesn't have to worry about seizures and he had a wonderful life andknew real love while you were a part of his life.


----------



## Jenniblu (Jul 5, 2005)

I'm so sorry to hear about Harold,EEM. He was a great bunny and will be missed a lot.I always looked forward to hearing about Judy's and his adventures.


----------



## bunsforlife (Jul 5, 2005)

I am so sorry about the loss ofHarold. I started to tear up when I read his story.Over the bridge he is healed and doing binkies. ::big hugs::


----------



## JimD (Jul 6, 2005)

I'm so sorry 

Prayers and thouts sent ray:

~Jim


----------



## samandshawn (Jul 7, 2005)

Shawn I will never forget you, you where thebest bun in the world.

Lookafter him Buck


----------



## rabbitrae (Jul 7, 2005)

My following angels were killed by dogs RIP

Miss Nelly Maude March 2005







Jill March 2005






Big Mac March 2005






Hershy March 2005






Alainie March 2005






Princey September 2004

When we got him the lady told us he was sick but we couldn't pass upthe face he lived happily but deaf which took his life early. RIP


----------



## rabbitrae (Jul 7, 2005)

http://www.indigo.org/rainbowbridge_ver2.html

click this to see a movie clip of the rainbow bridge


----------



## samandshawn (Jul 7, 2005)

*rabbitrae wrote:*


> http://www.indigo.org/rainbowbridge_ver2.html
> 
> click this to see a movie clip of the rainbow bridge


WOW that was wonderfull, I'm crying again


----------



##  (Jul 7, 2005)

Awsome Video !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Jul 7, 2005)

WOW..that video made me cry. Although we neverwant to leave our dear pets it gives us hope that they are in such awonderfull place and that we see them again one day. Thankyou for thatpost rabbitrae.:bunnyangel:


----------



## BunnyMom (Jul 7, 2005)

Nooo! Not Shawn! I am sosorry! What a great bunny, and how lucky to have such aloving home! I am sorry for your pain. My thoughtsare with you.


----------



## bunsforlife (Jul 12, 2005)

I have a post to add to this...

Just got an email from Anubis' breeder... 'Nubi's mom Peek-a-boo passedaway last night. She believes it was from fright since theneighbor was setting of firecrackers in a can. 

So dance Peek-a-boo... and go play with Buck and the other buns, I will take good care of your big blue Son 

ink iris:ray::bigtears::bunnyangel:


----------



## Zee (Jul 12, 2005)

I never would of thought something like that could make me cry. Cry, I sobbed my heart out. That was so beautiful.

*A Rainbow Bridge for all the recent lost little ones* 




*
rabbitrae wrote:*


> http://www.indigo.org/rainbowbridge_ver2.html
> 
> click this to see a movie clip of the rainbow bridge


----------



## lucylocket (Jul 12, 2005)

im crting too 

at the music 

varna xxxx


----------



## Carolyn (Jul 12, 2005)

In Honor of Lissa's baby girl, Lenci.

:bigtears:

Enjoy hanging out with Buck Jones, Lenci. Give him hugs and kisses fromall of us, and the ones that he returns to you is our love back to you.

I'm so sorry you left so soon. 'Only the good die young.' Stay safe and protected until we meet again.

:kiss: 

Give your mom a sign that you're okay. 

:rainbow:

-Carolyn


----------



## Carolyn (Jul 13, 2005)

Buck Jones wrote:


> _Rest in Peace_
> 
> Millie 07/17/99 Mollie 08/01/00 Montie 09/03/01
> 
> ...




It's always too soon.

:bigtears:


* * * * * *

"Life goes on
it happens every day,
so appreciate what you've got
before it's taken away."

-The Kinks


----------



## bunsforlife (Jul 13, 2005)

oh no! Not Lenci =( That is sooooooo sad. Lissa must be heartbroken


----------



## JimD (Jul 13, 2005)

ray::rainbow:....binkie free Lenci!!

She's now one of Buck's charges for the time being.


----------



## mambo101 (Jul 13, 2005)

I'm so sorry to hear about Lenci. He was alway one of my favorites.:tears2:


----------



## Stephanie (Jul 13, 2005)

Oh no! I was just thinking about Lenci today too.


----------



## BunnyMom (Jul 13, 2005)

So sorry to hear about Nubi's mom! AndLenci! Poor little buns! At least they're in goodcompany.


----------



## TinysMom (Jul 16, 2005)

Dear Charlie,

You were such a little peanut - yet you fought so hard. Mostpeople say peanuts will last for 3-4 days....but you showed them youlittle stinker! You lasted 11 1/2 days and showed us thateven a peanut cares about human touch...that even a peanut can respondto human love. You even showed us that even a peanut cansurprise mom by peeing on her while he's waiting for his supper.

We thought you had a chance once you reached 9 or 10 days.You were maintaining your weight at 7/8 of an ounce...and you werebecoming more lively. I never did get a picture of you divinginto the group of bunnies with your head at the bottom of the pile andyour tail end sticking up like a flagpole. 

You held out this afternoon and early evening until we could be withyou and hold you in our hands. You opened your eyes andlooked at us....I think you were trying to tell me you were about toleave....but I didn't want to admit it. Once we realized youwere gone - Robin cried - I cried - and dad &amp; Eric grieved withus too.

You may never have weighed more than an ounce....and you were only partof our lives for 11 1/2 days....but you taught me so much.You taught me that even hopeless causes are worth trying for...youtaught me to NEVER give up hope even when it seems hopeless....youtaught me that even if you know you're going to lose someone - it is somuch worth loving them. 

All the other little bunnies from your litter and the other threelitters taught me something too....in their "blindness"...they stillhad you as part of them. They cuddled around you and groomedyou once their eyes were open. I'll never forget the night awhite bunny literally wrapped its legs around you - when I thought wewere going to lose you. I truly believe that bunny kept youalive and gave you a sense of hope.

We love you and miss you...but you'll always be in ourhearts. Until we meet again at Rainbow Bridge....enjoy Buck'scompany and practice those binkies. I never saw one here onearth...but I know you binkied in your heart...because I saw it in youreyes.




(Charlie - in closeup from a group photo)

Your Mama,

Peg


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Jul 16, 2005)

*SNIFF* *SNIFF* I know what you mean with ayounguns telling you that they are ready to go. I had a baby guinea pigwho passed away in my arms at 3 weeks of age. She looked at me justbefore she took her last breath and I knew she loves me. she is readyto popcorn over the rainbow to meet my dog Isaac. May Holly and Isaacrest in peace. May Peanut rest in peace.


----------



## cirrustwi (Jul 16, 2005)

Oh,Peg, I'm so sorry. He was such a fighter. Poorlittle guy, that's just awful. I wasreally pullingfor him.

*Hugs* andbunny kisses

Jen, Daisy, Sage, Basil, Elvis, Orion, Saphy,Sampson, Lily, Abby and Dillon


----------



##  (Jul 16, 2005)

:bigtears:ray::sad: 

Run , run Little One , Run to the Angels , 

Embrace their Love ,

Your in good hands now .

I will Miss You .


----------



## ayglnu13 (Jul 16, 2005)




----------



## bunsforlife (Jul 16, 2005)

:sad::bigtears:


----------



## CorkysMom (Jul 16, 2005)

So sorry to hear it...  Binky free Charlie!


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Jul 16, 2005)

yeah binkie free charlie.

Jen you forgot Abby


----------



## stanleysmommy (Jul 17, 2005)

Oh poor Charlie. 

Just curious what happened to Lenci? :?


----------



## Lissa (Jul 18, 2005)

Valencia Cherub "Lenci" 6/30/02-7/11/05 

Always in my heart, my baby

Miss you more each day

Wish you never left me

Wish you were forever

To hold you

One more time

To hear your feet

To touch your nose

To inhale that special scent 

of wood chips and butter

Ive memorized your ruby eyes 

They would melt me at one glance

Every expression and every look

I knew and understood

I wasnt finished telling you how

pretty you are

I wasnt finished loving you

But your time was through

To live; to love; to laugh; to learn;

You taught me these

Sweet dreams, sweet Lenci

I will love you even more

in the morning

Good night and

Thank you.


----------



## JimD (Jul 18, 2005)

I'm so sorry about Lenci crossing 

Prayers and good thoughts sent ray:

:rainbow:...binkie free Leci!


----------



## LuvaBun (Jul 18, 2005)

I am so very sorry about Lenci. She was such acharacter, a real sweetheart. My thoughts are with you,Lissa. - Jan


----------



## FreddysMom (Jul 21, 2005)

RIP Lil Guy ...i only got to know you for ashort while, but I know you were happy and I know you are no longer inany pain..I hope that you are happy whereever you may be now.


----------



## TinysMom (Jul 21, 2005)

What a beautiful dog Freddys Mom.....

Peg


----------



## FreddysMom (Jul 21, 2005)

He was my boyfriends dog, but from the first dayi went over there we got along really well...i was able to give himkiss where if anyone else went near his face he'd try and bite them ...he really became my lil buddy ... on a funny note if he ever saw myboyfriend hugging me he would freak out barking and even bit his legonce! i guess he thought he was hurting me ... i thought it was cute


----------



## Zee (Jul 26, 2005)

I saw this poem on a site and had to copy it here*

A NOTE TO ALL OUR FRIENDS WHO WAIT AT THE RAINBOW BRIDGE*

Time has past since that dreadful day
When the Lord decided to take you away
The emptiness still lingers from time to time
but when I think about you I know I'll be fine

You were more than just pets
You were our best friends
Faithful companions from beginning to end

We wish you were still here right by our side
but you'll always be with us deep down inside
We gave you a home and you gave us your heart
there is no way we will ever part

The love that you showed us we'll never forget
We'll love you forever; You are our Pets.


----------



## dajeti2 (Jul 26, 2005)

Misty is now an Angel at the Rainbow Bridge.

Misty, I am so sorry your time with me was so short. A monthdoesn't seem near long enough my love. I am so sorry you were hurtingso bad. I Love you Angel and my heart is breaking. It is going to be sohard going on without you here. I will take good care of your sister Ipromise. I will always love you baby girl. Please go to Buck. He willlove you too. I know you see mommy and Jeremy crying so hard. It's okAngel, we just love you and miss you so much.

Buck, I know you are going to take great care of my baby.Please oh please give her another kiss for me.PLease hold her to youand tell her I love her so much and that I miss her terribly.

We love you Misty. Until I see you again be good baby. We miss you.

Mom and Jeremy


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Jul 26, 2005)

Awww Tina I am so sorry for your lost. May she rest in peace.


----------



## bunsforlife (Jul 26, 2005)

As soon as I saw this post bumped I knew it was Misty.

I am so sorry Tina and Jeremy and everyone.

Misty is with Buck now, dancing and binkying. She will play until the day you join her.


----------



## mambo101 (Jul 26, 2005)

Misty, you were such a pretty girl. I know Buck will take good care of you. Binky free!:angel:


----------



## cirrustwi (Jul 26, 2005)

Blessed Be Sweet Misty Girl.





Jen, Daisy, Sage, Basil, Elvis, Orion, Saphy, Sampson, Lily, Abby, Dillon, Anissa, Delilah and Corky


----------



## CorkysMom (Jul 26, 2005)

Binky free pretty girl...you had a wonderful life and knew true love while on earth..

R.I.P. Misty...


----------



## BunnyMom (Jul 26, 2005)

Tina, I am so sorry to hear aboutMisty!  What a beautiful little girl!I'm sure she knows how much she is loved. My thoughts arewith you.


----------



## TinysMom (Jul 26, 2005)

Misty - give Charlie some grooming from me -ok? Let him know that I miss him every day and I still cryfor him? And since he never got to binkie for me...will youshow him how and love on him too?

Oh Buck....it helps so much to know our bunnies have you there at thebridge...we still miss them so much...but at least one of "us" is withthem.

Peg


----------



## lyndsy (Jul 26, 2005)

Oh Buck....it helps so muchto know our bunnies have you there at the bridge...we still miss themso much...but at least one of "us" is with them.

Peg


Amen to that...

:bunnyangel:


----------



## cirrustwi (Jul 27, 2005)

I heard from Anissa, Delilah and Sweetpea'sbreeder tonight. Sadly, Delilah and Sweetpea's Dad, Rusty,passed away the day after we picked the girls up. He sufferedirreversible damage from heat stroke.

Blessed be Rusty.

Jen


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Jul 27, 2005)

Rest in Peace Rusty. He sure was a beautiful guy.


----------



## JimD (Jul 27, 2005)

*TinysMom wrote:*


> Oh Buck....it helps so much to know our bunnies have youthere at the bridge...we still miss them so much...but at least one of"us" is with them.
> 
> Peg




...ditto.


----------



## Linz_1987 (Jul 29, 2005)

Molly died in mid June. She was 9 years old when she passed away. She was loved to bits by her buddy, who misses her dearly.


----------



## stanleysmommy (Aug 3, 2005)

Robert Dickens Hamster. Groom to Lucy,father to JP, and the late Tripod andCuteness. RIP Dickens :angel:


----------



## Linz_1987 (Aug 4, 2005)

Bonnie died sometime last year. She was 8 years old when she died, andmissed by her sister Mollie, who died roughly a year later. They lovedeach other so much. Now they are re-united at Rainbow Bridge.


----------



## cirrustwi (Aug 4, 2005)

He wasn't a rabbit, but my rat, Squeakers,passed away today. He'd had 2 strokes in the last month andwas only eating what I fed him by syringe. He was a greatlittle guy and is greatly missed by me and his brother, Scabbers.






Jen


----------



## binkies (Aug 4, 2005)

My poor Deacon. He died of cancer very quickly.


----------



## Ally (Aug 4, 2005)

For Tina's rooster, Pepper.

Rest In Peace.


----------



## lyndsy (Aug 4, 2005)

Rest In Peace little Pepper.

You will be missed.

:tears2:


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Aug 4, 2005)

Awwwwww Jen I am so sorry for Squeakers. He knows that he was loved by you and his brother Scabbers.

Tina I am so sorry for Pepper your Roo. Hopefully it don't happen again.


Devil. I am sorry for your lost of Deacon too.


----------



## aurora369 (Aug 17, 2005)

In memory of Vanilla, died at just over a yearold from GI Stasis, you can see in the picture how swollen her poorlittle belly was. I'll miss her very much, she was shy but inthe last week of her life I got more attached to her than ever, anddiscovered what a sweet little girl she was.






In memory of my little peanut. He had more spunk than theother two babies put together. I was so upset when he didn'tmake it. But now he's together with his mommy at RainbowBridge. 






I can't wait till I can see you guys again.


----------



## BunnyMom (Aug 17, 2005)

I'm so sorry about Vanilla and little Peanut!She sure is a beautiful bun! They are both in good company. I'm sorryfor your loss.


----------



##  (Aug 21, 2005)

Iknow htis isnt aRabbit but it all follows on the samelines no matter what Animal . After aHard week and a half of fightLittle Darth , lost her struggle for life a fewminutes ago . She was too little to beabandoned as she was , SHewas barely 4 weeks old ., You gaveit yor best shot little one , Restin Peace , Shadow(daughters cat ) andBuck will watch over You now Where as Icant . This Picture was taken 2 days agobefore she fell soterribly Sick . As You cansee My hand was bigger than Shewas .


----------



## onnie (Aug 21, 2005)

OH poor little sweetheart'so sorry Gypsy :rainbow:


----------



## RaspberrySwirl (Aug 21, 2005)

Always so sad to see a baby lose it's fight for life.You do such a good thing Gypsy, always trying to help. I'm sorry youlost another friend.

Raspberry


----------



## cirrustwi (Aug 21, 2005)

:tears2: Oh, Gypsy, I'm so sorry. That poor sweet baby.

ink iris:

Jen


----------



## lyndsy (Aug 21, 2005)

I'm so sorry Gypsy. It's always sad when a baby losses her fight for life...

:rose:


----------



##  (Aug 21, 2005)

I just give up onthis day , I am going to go back to bedand pull the covers over my head and callit done . 

The Rat I found on the side ofthe road Yesterday afternoon , passedaway suddenly this afternoon . I foundHer abo 20 minutes ago , she at leastdied where she was beingtaken careof and not alone abandoned ona side of a lonley road .


----------



## FreddysMom (Aug 21, 2005)

oh Gypsy, what a horrible day for you! if youneed to talk or go off or anythingfeel free to send a PM.days like this make the days like Tankgetting to you thatmuch sweeter.


----------



## lyndsy (Aug 21, 2005)

Gypsy, i'm very sorry for you loss. What aterrible day for you, and your family. You're right though, at leastshe died feeling love.

:rose:


----------



## BlueGiants (Aug 21, 2005)

Oh Gypsy, I'm so sorry to hear about the littlekitten. Poor thing! You were so kind to take it inand give it comfort.Comfortyourselfknowing that it passed in a loving environment, lovedand cared for. My condolences. It's really hard onyou, some reward for doing the right thing! :tears2:


----------



## m.e. (Aug 21, 2005)

Gypsy, I am so sorry :tears2:



ink iris:

~Emily and the Fuzzbutts~


----------



## Bassetluv (Aug 21, 2005)

Oh Gypsy, sometimes life can be so hard...

My heart goes out to you for losing your sweet kitten, and the littlerat you discovered as well. Sometimes our hearts just ache over suchsorrows...but you know, I think too that sometimes our little animalcompanions choose who is to be with them when it is time for them toleave. Their souls seek out the one who will comfort them with loveduring their passing...an equally kind soul with whom they share theirfinal moments, and their own brand of unconditional love. 

You will keep them alive forever in your heart...they know this. Blessyou for being there with them when they needed you the most.

:bigtears:


----------



##  (Aug 22, 2005)

They sayeverything happens in Threes and for a reason.Altho the third certainlycould have ended the same wayIt didnt luckily . I will post itin My thread .


----------



## TinysMom (Aug 22, 2005)

Gypsy,

I'm so sorry about your losses. I can't even begin tocomprehend the day you've had with all the things that have happened.

I am glad however, that both your kitten and the rat had theopportunity to know love before they passed on. I'm justsorry you have to suffer the loss.

Peg


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Aug 22, 2005)

I am so sorry for your losses Gypsy.

I also want to make a post for my sister.

Today her puppy Bones passed away. Her kids asked my sister where Boneswent and they searched for him. My sister left the house to look forhim thinking he might have ran off when they got out of the car fromthe vets. So my sister returned back to the house and her husbandyelled for her to tell her that they found him in their pool. He somehow got through the gate to their deck and fell into the pool. If theywould have had the pool cover off he probably would have survived thedrown. They tried to revive him but no avail. My sister is sodevastated. This dog she takes him everywhere she goes. She even takeshim shopping with her too. He is a mini doxie. Only a few months oldtoo.


----------



##  (Aug 22, 2005)

Angel Please pass on my condolences ,what a horrible way to find the pup . Noworse combination , children , pets and pools . Accidentshapppen no matter how vigulent .One ofthe very reasons I wont have a pool in myyard .


----------



## cirrustwi (Aug 22, 2005)

Gypsy: I'm so sorry to hear about the little rattie. That poor girl had it hard. Blessed be little Mia.

Angel: Please give your sister my sympathies. That's just sosad. We had a scare just like that 2 weeks ago. Iwas house sitting for people with a pool. We brought Mack andJake, our Yorkies, with us one night. The cover looks solidand Jake walked right onto it. Thankfully my Mom was rightthere to fish him out.

Jen


----------



## stanleysmommy (Aug 22, 2005)

My hamster JP died today. He was Dickens and Lucy's son.


I don't have a picture right now so I will put it later.


----------



## lyndsy (Aug 22, 2005)

so sorry for your loss....

:rose:


----------



## dajeti2 (Aug 22, 2005)

Gypsy, I am so sorry. My heart isbreaking for you. Heaven has two new Angels. You took them in when noone wanted them. You gave them something great called a home. You lovedand nurtured them. For the first time in a long time they didn't haveto worry about food or finding somewhere to sleep. 

There were warm loving hands and a huge heart loving them. Youturned a nightmare into the most pleasant deam imaginable for them. Youdid great sweetie. There last few days on earth were probably the bestin thier short lives. I am so sorry for your loss.

Tina


----------



## Zee (Aug 30, 2005)

For Jen

TO ONE IN SORROW

Let me come in where you are weeping, friend,
And let me take your hand.
I, who have known a sorrow such as yours,
Can understand.
Let me come in -- I would be very still
Beside you in your grief,
I would not bid you cease your weeping, friend,
Tears bring relief.
Let me come in -- I would only breathe a prayer,
And hold your hand,
For I have known a sorrow such as yours,
And understand.

Author: Grace Noll Crowell

Uncle Buck will take very good care of her until the time comes to meet again

:rose::rainbow:


----------



## Lissa (Aug 30, 2005)

God, everytime a bunny dies I feel Lenci dying all over again. :sad:


----------



## pinkyp (Aug 30, 2005)

Beautiful Ted

Just 5 months old, killed today by a stray dog. You tried so hard tostay but it was too much. You died in my armsI hope you found comfort

RIP baby


----------



## dajeti2 (Aug 30, 2005)

Jen I am so very sorry Sweetie. This was given to me when I lost Athena and I'm going to give it to you.

Remember Our Love

I was chosen today
I'm learning to fly
the world took me away
but please don't you cry

And I chose you today
to try and be strong
so please don't you cry
and don'tsay that I am gone

When you're feeling alone
just remember our love
I'm up near the stars
looking down from above

Remember our love
In a moment you'll see
that I am right here beside you
when you're thinking of me.

Julie Epp

Tina


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Aug 30, 2005)

:runningrabbit:Binkie Free Daisy Binkie Free :runningrabbit:


----------



## TinysMom (Aug 30, 2005)

Buck,

You keep getting more of our babies - today we lost two on this board(Daisy &amp; Ted)....last night I lost a whole litter offive. 

Watch over them for us....give them the hugs and kisses we can't givethem. Let them know we didn't willingly let them go...

Peg


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Aug 30, 2005)

I am sorry for your lost Peg.


----------



## lyndsy (Aug 30, 2005)

until we meet again... You were my sole mate, the one and only, I could connect with solely.

I love you with all of my heart, and I will see you again baby.

love you Katannah!

:hearts:mum:hearts:


----------



## cirrustwi (Aug 30, 2005)

My sweet Daisy girl, you were with us for just ashort time, but you will always be in my heart. You madeMommy fall in love with rabbits in general, thank you forthat. I have so much more to say, but not rightnow. I know you are with Buck and he will take care ofyou. Blessed be my baby girl. We love you.

Mommy, Sage, Basil, Elvis, Orion, Saphy, Sampson, Abby, Lily, Dillon, Delilah, Anissa and Corky


----------



## CorkysMom (Aug 30, 2005)

Binky free Daisy...  You'll bemissed.....I'm so glad you had the good life you had with Jen, youcouldn't have had a more loving, caring Mom.


----------



##  (Sep 24, 2005)

Rose Pm'd meearlier and I was waiting on a reply: what I have to post isheartbreaking to Rose and forme to put up . 

Izy Passed away tonight . We think it may have been Stasis .

In Lovin g Memory of Rose's beloved Izy :






Your Love held no bounds ,it asked no special favor , Your sweetface w ill remain in our heartsfor ever . until You and Rosemeet again at the Bridge of New Beginings . Binkyfree !


----------



## CorkysMom (Sep 24, 2005)

What a lil sweetheart!! I'm so sorry Rose...


----------



## FreddysMom (Sep 24, 2005)

OH NO! I am so sorry Rose  RIP Izy!


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Sep 24, 2005)

Oh no! Poor Rose!


----------



## Carolyn (Sep 24, 2005)

Tsk...Oh Rose. :bigtears:

I'm so - so sorry. :sad:

Iz will always be missed.

-Carolyn


----------



## cirrustwi (Sep 24, 2005)

Blessed Be Sweet Izzy Girl.

Jen


----------



## naturestee (Sep 24, 2005)

Binky free, Izzy. I'm so sorry, Rose.


----------



## juicyjuicee (Sep 24, 2005)

:tears2::rainbow:I'm sorry.


----------



## Stephanie (Sep 24, 2005)

Oh no, I am so sorry!


----------



## lyndsy (Sep 25, 2005)

Rose, i'm terribly sorry.

:rose:


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Sep 25, 2005)

I'm so sorry, Rose. My heart goes out to you.

Laura


----------



## seniorcats (Sep 26, 2005)

Dubya Dutch Boy, the Prez aka CommanderBunnypants passed away unexpectly last Tuesday. Dubya isgreatly missed by his rabbit friends - Dr. Melody Frankenbunny, WilburIgor Rex, Frodo, Presley and Ali. Dubya had a soft tissueinjury to his paw from rearranging his pen and bunnyfurniture.He was making an excellent recovery atthe Exotic Emergency Clinic (Metropolitan in Akron) when he suffered asudden massive fatalheart attack.

Dubya was a high risk bunny. He had been starved down to askeleton covered in fur and dumped on the lawn of a rescuegroup. He was lovingly nursed back to life by a member of theformer Hearts and Paws rescue. Our vet believed he sufferedsome permanent kidney and heart damage due to his previousstarvation. After his recovery, he was the happiest bunny -always dancing and binkying for us. He loved his pellets,salds and hay.

Carolyn reminded me that Buck is there at the Rainbow Bridge to be withDubya which makes me feel so much better. He is greatlymissed by his female companion, Frodo, who immigrated from LaSalle,Ontario, Canada to join our Bunnyland.

He came to us at election time 2004 so that's how he got the name. Bunnyland is missingCommander Bunnypants.


Rest in peace Dubya.


----------



## CorkysMom (Sep 26, 2005)

Sorry to hear it.. I'm glad he was rescued and knew real love for awhile!


----------



## Mr. Stee (Sep 27, 2005)

I am glad it was quick and that he was a happybunny till the end. May you always binky in the hearts ofyour loved ones Dubya.:angel:


----------



## naturestee (Sep 27, 2005)

Dubya sounds like one amazing rabbit. I think he would have liked my dutch, Loki, who is also a binky boy.

Binky free with Buck, Dubya.


----------



##  (Sep 27, 2005)

ThisMorning was Mr Woo's final day My heartis broken into a million tiny pieces asI write this . 

Mr Woo was rescued along with 4 littermates from a Farm Barn who didnt care ifthey survived or not . He had been withus for 7 good years . The onlySterile Cat who had a litter of Babies to hiscredit and another litter onthe way .

He Leaves behind a Hreat broken Mommyand A very Devistated Child . He is Goingto be Greatly Missed . 






Keep the Bunny Babies safe ,and Keep Your Tail away fromthe Palomino's 

:kiss: :tears2:


----------



## CorkysMom (Sep 27, 2005)

Oh Gypsy, I'm so sorry...


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Sep 27, 2005)

I'm so sorry, Gypsy. I know Mr. Woo was very well-loved in your care. 

Laura


----------



## shadow10978 (Sep 27, 2005)

This is not a bunny, but Mr. Woo died thismorning, he was my moms cat that Cassi raised up from a kitten and madetame... He was a little snotty with the younger kids, but he was stilla big smush ball... I dont know if my mom will have the heart to posthis passing here becasue his death has hit her very hard. Buton this day I would like to say this prayer for the Woo.


[align=center]"In the shadows of the night you did walk,
Upon soundless paws you would stalk,
With eyes as sharp as that of any hawk.

With your passing our hearts do weep,
For now you will enter into the eternal sleep,
But into our hearts and dreams I am sure you will creep.

With Love and Light,
We whisper sweet prince goodnight,
Allowing you to pass without a fight."

by: Shadow {Rita, In Loving Memory of Mr. Woo}







[/align]


----------



## BunnyMom (Sep 27, 2005)

I'm so sorry to hear about Mr. Woo, Dubya and Izzy.

Buck, take care of these little ones.


----------



## CrazyMike40 (Sep 27, 2005)

My prayers go out to all of you who have lostbeloved pets. Almost a year agowelostlittle Goldie and while we did not have hervery long she touched our hearts.

She was a sweet and gentle little lady and she will not be forgotten...


----------



## FreddysMom (Sep 27, 2005)

My condolences and prayers go out to those who have lost a beloved companion! May their spirits rest easy.


----------



## cirrustwi (Sep 27, 2005)

My thoughts and prayers for all who have lost their precious little ones.

Jen


----------



## JimD (Sep 28, 2005)

Prayers and good thoughts to all those in need ray:


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Sep 30, 2005)

A good friend of mine recently lost her horse tocancer. I know that he meant the world to her and she loved him somuch. She's really grieving right now so although he's not a rabbit i'mputting him on here. 

:bunnyangel:


----------



## rabbitgirl (Sep 30, 2005)

Wow, gypsy, so sorry to hear about Mr. Woo.


----------



## m.e. (Oct 1, 2005)

Hey guys-

It's been awhile since I've posted here. Life is pretty crazy-busy,between school and work and all the animals. I've been reading postshere when I can, but I don't have much time type out any replies.

Some of you may remember Napster, the hamster I rescued a little over ayear ago:http://www.rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=1461&amp;forum_id=1

We only had a year together, but in that time he was transformed from ascared and quivering mess into a sweet and loveable hamster that justwanted to be held.

He had a stroke on Wednesday, September 28. For the next two days hewas weak, shaky, but not entirely without spunk (he fastidiouslyrearranged the toilet paper I put into his nest to keep him warm). Healso started going to the bathroom on himself, so twice a day my momand I would carefully clean him. He wasn't too happy about beingcleaned, of course, but we always made sure to give him plenty of TLCafterwards.

On Friday, September 30, around 8pm I took him out of his cage, and momheld him while I cleaned his bottom. I also noticed that his chest waswet with drool. His teeth appeared to be overgrown, but I didn't wantto take care of that right away, for fear of stressing him too much.

After he was clean, I sat down on the couch and laid him on my chest.He stayed there for over an hour, cuddled in warmly under my hand, andfast asleep.

At 9:30, he started to stir a little, and so mom and I took theopportunity to get a better look at his teeth. I had to weigh thepotential stress it would cause him against the fact that he could verywell starve to death if this was left untreated.

Turns out I didn't have much of a choice to make.

He had another stroke, in my hands. It was very fast. As he wasbreathing his last, I held him, and stroked him, and told him it wasokay. He could go. I leaned over, kissed him, and whispered into hisear, _You've been a wonderful boy. You can leave now, it'salright._ And he was gone.

There's nothing I would have done differently. No better way I couldhave imagined for him to spend his last night. And yet...it hurts somuch.

[align=center]




[/align] 

[align=center]





*You deserved a much better start to life 
than the one you got. 
But the year we had together, short as it seemed, 
was precious. I miss you, little man...*
[/align]


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Oct 1, 2005)

Oh m.e, i'm so sorry!:hug:


----------



## stanleysmommy (Oct 1, 2005)

So sorry about Mr. Woo, that's terrible. 

Poor Napster, I've lost a few hamsters myself and it does hurt. 

Feel better everyone.


----------



## Stephanie (Oct 2, 2005)

I'm so sorry about Mr. Woo and Napster.


----------



## juicyjuicee (Oct 2, 2005)

aww i'm sorry m.e


----------



## BunnyMom (Oct 3, 2005)

I'm so sorry about Napster, m.e.

:bigtears:

You gave him a great life and I'm sure he knows how loved he is.

I'm sorry for your loss.


----------



## Carolyn (Oct 3, 2005)

Aww, m.e. He was so cute and looked so happy in his comfortable home. I'm so sorry. 

:sad:

-Carolyn


----------



## CrazyMike40 (Oct 12, 2005)

It was a year ago that I lost Darthand Pumpkin. Iwas very close to Darth and was a really sweetlittle bunny. He died way before his time and I will never forget thejoy that he gave Jeannette and I for the few months that he had himlast year.



We miss you Darth and Pumpkin :bigtears:


----------



## Lissa (Oct 12, 2005)

How precious they were.


----------



## BunnyMom (Oct 12, 2005)

I'm so sorry for your loss. What little cuties! I can't even remember when my bunnies were that tiny!


----------



## Carolyn (Oct 12, 2005)

:sad: 

Ms. Mitzie is with her dad, Buck Jones. Mitzie is on theLeft...Maxie's on the right and all three are together at last.


----------



## Lissa (Oct 12, 2005)

They are allwith her daddy. :tears2:


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Oct 15, 2005)

Words can not express how much you will be missed, beautiful boy.


----------



## cirrustwi (Oct 15, 2005)

Blessed Be Apollo.

:runningrabbit:

Jen, Sage, Basil, Elvis, Orion, Saffy, Sampson, Lilly, Abby, Dillon,Anissa, Delilah, Corky, Cedric,Lena and Fluffy Bunny (thestill nameless Angora)


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Oct 15, 2005)

Oh no Apollo Wallo. I am so sorry Tina. He will be missed so much. Tina if you need anything please email me.

Angel and MeatHead :sad::apollo::runningrabbit:


----------



## CorkysMom (Oct 15, 2005)

Binky free big boy..... :bigtears:

Know that you were a big part of my inspiration in getting aflemmie...you were a wonderful representaton of what a flemmie shouldbe!


----------



## shadow10978 (Oct 15, 2005)

:bigtears: I am so sorry for your loss tina, my heart goes out to you and dale and jeremy....


----------



## Starlight Rabbitry (Oct 15, 2005)

Tina, 

I am soooo sorry to hear about Apollo....I enjoyed the stories about him....you are in my thoughts.

:tears2:

Sharon


----------



## m.e. (Oct 16, 2005)

:sad:

Oh Tina...there simply are no words.

Prayers and *HUGS* for you and your family during this time.

Apollo will *always* be in our hearts.

:apollo:

~Emily and the Fuzzbutts~


----------



## dajeti2 (Oct 18, 2005)

My Dear Sweet Apollo,

I love you baby. I never thought you would have toleave us so soon. We are devastated baby. So if you see us cryingplease know we will be ok Sweetheart. Please don't be upset by it. Youtook a huge part of me when you left and no one will ever be able tofill it. You are probably going to be seeing alot of changes. Don't youfor a second think we are trying to forget you ok, we never will. Imiss you Angelheart, we all do. You will always be my baby boy.

I won't say goodbye. I will say until I see you again...

Love, Mom, Dad and Jer

ps. Buck, please hold Apollo for me. Please give him lots ofkisses and cuddles for us. Tell him every day that we love him totallyand completely. Take good care of my baby ok?


----------



## Lissa (Oct 18, 2005)

:bigtears:


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Oct 18, 2005)

WE all miss you here Apollo and miss hearing your anitic stories.

:angel::tears2::apollo:

Angel and MeatHead


----------



## LuvaBun (Oct 18, 2005)

Apollo, you will *never* be forgotten, and will *always* be loved. Be happy with your Athena.

Jan


----------



## CorkysMom (Oct 18, 2005)

That was very sweet Tina, and I'm sure not easy to write...brought tears to my eyes.



Goodbye Apollo, you beautiful boy....your legend will live on.


----------



## Zee (Oct 18, 2005)

Fare well you big ball of white fluff.

You made us laugh
You made us cry

Keep binkying free
Round that big tall tree !!!

I'll miss ya big buddy. And don't forget to show mummy a sign that you're alright !!

:rose::rainbow: :kiss:

:angelandbunny:Big hugs from Loopy, Loppy, Poppy &amp; Big Mama


----------



## BunnyMom (Oct 20, 2005)

I'm so sorry for your loss. What a beautiful boy! I'm sure he know how much he's missed.


----------



## darlenenicole (Oct 20, 2005)

I just lost my baby girl, Trinity. On October19, 2005. I miss her so much. She was only five months old, shedeserved so muuch more,

Trinity, words cant express how much i miss you right now. One thingthat bothers me, one thing you could never tell me....I hope I made youhappy, thats all I want to know...were you happy?Love, Darlene, Eric, Corbin, Leilu and Ruby

Ill be seeing you.


----------



##  (Oct 20, 2005)

I am so sorryDarlenenichole , Its never easy to lose a beloved pet ,especially when they are so young . know you willsee her again when the time is right .


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Oct 20, 2005)

I am sorry for your lost Darline. She sound a real sweetie.


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Oct 27, 2005)

For those who haven't seen this:

http://www.indigo.org/rainbowbridge_ver2.html

My heart goes out to all of you who have lost a dear pet.

Laura


----------



## Carolyn (Oct 27, 2005)

*darlenenicole wrote:*


> I just lost my baby girl, Trinity. On October 19, 2005. Imiss her so much. She was only five months old, she deserved so muuchmore,
> 
> Trinity, words cant express how much i miss you right now. One thingthat bothers me, one thing you could never tell me....I hope I made youhappy, thats all I want to know...were you happy?Love, Darlene, Eric, Corbin, Leilu and Ruby
> 
> Ill be seeing you.




I'm So Sorry, darlenenicole.

:sad:

-Carolyn


----------



## Stephanie (Oct 27, 2005)

Oh my god Tina, I had no idea! I just saw this thread and am sitting here crying! Not Apollo! 

I can't even type right now. I'm so, so sorry.


----------



## dajeti2 (Oct 28, 2005)

Oh Stephanie,:hug:. If you want to talk don't hesitate to pm me ok?

Tina


----------



## Iwuvbunbuns72 (Oct 28, 2005)

I would like to add Peanut to rainbow bridge.When the vet was getting ready to spay her , her heart beat startedgetting lower and lower and passed away. She will be deeply missed.


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Oct 28, 2005)

Oh no I am so sorry for your lost.


----------



## littleboo (Oct 28, 2005)

Eeyore

1st july 2005 ~ 25th october 2005

my tiny little baby boy who didnt deserve to go. You were so brave tokeep on fighting that nasty bug but it got too much for you in the end.You know how much mummy loves you and misses you so. I'll never forgetyou little one, especially how you thought you were a puppy with myother dogs! 

You put a big smile on my face each morning i came to to you. lookingafter you,bathing you,syringe feeding you... when you were so sick washard as i knew how much pain you were in but you were worth everysecond of my time and i would do it all over again for you. you willalways be in my heart.

see you again eeyore ~ at rainbow bridge xxx


----------



## LuvaBun (Oct 28, 2005)

Oh, Eeyore was totally beautiful. What a shame:sad:

Jan


----------



## BunnyMom (Oct 28, 2005)

What a beautiful boy! I am so sorry for your loss!


----------



## Lissa (Oct 28, 2005)

I'm so sorry little boo. :sad:

What a beautiful bunny.


----------



## CrazyMike40 (Oct 28, 2005)

I am so sorry to hear of the heartbreak that somany of you have faced. May we always be around to help each otherthrough these dark days as we look to the time when the sun shinesagain.


----------



## BunnyMom (Oct 31, 2005)

I just wanted to post this in memory of Scott'sfather, Harry Gottlieb, who passed away Friday night. He would havebeen 88 on Wednesday.

Harry was responsible for the family getting their first pet rabbit.Harry's nephew was going to feed it to his pet snake. When Harry foundout, he smacked his nephew in the head, took the rabbit and the familyenjoyed "Fluffy's" company for many years to come.

He will be greatly missed.:sad:


----------



## ariel (Oct 31, 2005)

My heart goes out to all of you who have suffered such losses recently, wether they be human or bunny family it's hard.

I sure can sympathise with you all, we have had our turn justnow of going through the hard part of saying goodbye to someone as well.

May the sunshines rays warm you and give you strength to continue along.


----------



## KatyG (Nov 11, 2005)

I got my first rabbit when I was four.I named him Thumper and he was a little blacknetherlanddwarf. We lived in the countryside and he loved torun and digin our back garden. He died when I was13 and I was so upset because it felt like he had been with meforever. We buried him in the back garden he loved so much.

I would also like to remember misty, a grey netherland dwarf.Her life was tragically short and she died of an unknown illness atabout 6 months old. She had been fine but then became verysick very quickly one weekend. It was a sunday and we had to call outthe emergency vet and he put her on a drip but it was too late and shedied later that day. I hope she is getting to live out the life sheshould have had somewhere nice now.


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Nov 13, 2005)

This is for Jenniblu. She lost her beloved bun Vash. May he rest in peace.

Binkie Free Vash Binkie Free. :runningrabbit:Go Join Apollo and Buck.

Jen take care

Angel and MeatHead


----------



## dajeti2 (Nov 13, 2005)

I am just at a complete loss of what tosay. Vash was a member of the family. I am going to miss him dearly.Sadly, I know what you are going through/ I wish I could make it betterbut I can't. Just please know that I am here for you day ornight.

Apollo was there to welcome Vash. Buck will look after him until you can be together again. I am so very Sweetie.











I will always miss you Sweetie. When you can send your mommy a sign. She is really missing you baby.

Tina


----------



## AmberNBuns (Nov 13, 2005)

[align=center]It's no wonder that the loss of abun can be as heartbreaking (if not more) than the loss of a humancompanion. The pain cuts sooo deep that... *sigh* there is noway to finish that sentence.[/align]

[align=center]All I can do is take comfort in knowing that there is nopain or sadness where angels fly. And such sweet, innocent littlecreatures MUST be angels... don't you think?[/align]

[align=center]:bunnyangel:[/align]

[align=center]inkpansy:urplepansy:inkpansy:urplepansy:inkpansy:urplepansy:[/align]

[align=center]My heart goes out to you.[/align]

[align=center]:rainbow:[/align]
[align=center][/align]
[align=center]_Comment reposted to the Rainbow Bridge in loving memory of Vash._[/align]


----------



## m.e. (Nov 13, 2005)

A young girl, who is amember of the cat forum I frequent, and posted here a few times back inMay, lost her bunny Riley today  He was a 2 year old Mini Rex.

 [align=center]*R.I.P. Riley

:rainbow:
*[/align]


----------



## m.e. (Nov 13, 2005)

For Jenn:

 [align=center]*Memories madein love can never be taken away

* [align=left]We love you Vash, and will all miss you so much.:tears2:
[/align] [/align]


----------



## cirrustwi (Nov 14, 2005)

Blessed Be Sweet Vash.

Jen, Sage, Basil, Elvis, Orion, Saffy, Sampson, Lily, Abby, Dillon, Anissa, Delilah, Corky, Cedric, Lena, Reese and D'Ara


----------



## RebeccaUK (Nov 14, 2005)

I would like to add my long-lost bunny Rambo tothe roll call for Rainbow Bridge. Rambo lived from 1990-1997,unfortunately I have no pictures. I loved that bunny with allmy heart - he loved me too despite the fact that I sometimes didn'thave as much time for him as I should have. When I thinkabout him now I get an ache inside.

And in memory of Jacques my bunny who we got in 1998 and who tragicallyescaped from her run, ran away and was never found - I hope she neverexperienced pain. I loved her too in the short time she was in ourcompany.


----------



## Jenniblu (Nov 15, 2005)

*dajeti2 wrote:*


> I am just at a complete loss of what to say. Vashwas a member of the family. I am going to miss him dearly. Sadly, Iknow what you are going through/ I wish I could make it better but Ican't. Just please know that I am here for you day or night.
> 
> Apollo was there to welcome Vash. Buck will look after him until you can be together again. I am so very Sweetie.
> 
> ...






&lt;---This is one of my favorite pictures of my baby boy. Lookingat it makes me want to kiss his nose one more time. ThanksTina for writing this. I really do miss him.


----------



## Carolyn (Nov 16, 2005)

Ariel's baby: Roger. She left much too soon. :tears2:


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Nov 16, 2005)

I am sorry for your lost Ariel. Binkie Free Roger Binkie Free :runningrabbit:


----------



## RusselandRoxy (Nov 16, 2005)

I would just like to put Roxy and Nibbles on here,
You'll be greatly missed babes!!


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Nov 16, 2005)

I am sorry for both of your losses Russel.


----------



## ariel (Nov 18, 2005)

Roger, Thankyou for sharing your love with us.


----------



## BunnyMom (Nov 21, 2005)

I can't believe this.

She was doing better. Then yesterday her breathing became alittle more labored, but I held her and she seemed fine when I went tosleep.

Then scott woke me up this moring and said "I think you should getup. Poco's doing much worse." I ran to her cage andpicked her up. I held her and cried. She whimperedand took her last breath and fell asleep in my arms.

There is such a giant, empty hole in my heart right now I don't know what to do.

My poor little princess, Mommy misses you so much! I'm glad Igot to spend as many years with you as I did. I hope you hada happy life. I hope I did evrything for you that Icould. I hope you know how much your mommy and daddy loveyou. I'm glad I was there to say goodbye thismorning. You were my very first baby bunny, and you willalways be loved! Binkie free with Baby and Jellybean and allthe others. Buck Jones and Pop-pop will take care ofyou. 

:bigtears:


----------



## CorkysMom (Nov 21, 2005)

Sorry to hear this BunnyMom.....


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Nov 21, 2005)

I am so sorry for your lost bunnymommy. Binkie Free Paco Binkie Free :runningrabbit:


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Nov 21, 2005)

Oh, no. I'm so sorry to hear about Poco. 

My heart goes out to you.

Laura


----------



## Carolyn (Nov 21, 2005)

*BunnyMom wrote: *


> I can't believe this.
> 
> She was doing better. Then yesterday her breathing became alittle more labored, but I held her and she seemed fine when I went tosleep.
> 
> ...






:shock2: Oh My God!! I'm so sorry!!!

I don't know what to say, BunnyMom! I can't believe it. :bigtears2:

I'm so so sorry. :sad:

Much Love,

-Carolyn


----------



## Carolyn (Nov 21, 2005)

*ariel wrote: *


> Roger, Thankyou for sharing your love with us.




What a beautiful Picture of her. 

My heart is very heavy with the loss of Poco and Roger knowing such dear friends are in such great pain.

I'm so sorry.

:bigtears:

-Carolyn


----------



## JimD (Nov 21, 2005)

I'm so sorry


----------



## Boricua_bunny (Nov 21, 2005)

I am so sorry. Now she will rest in peace with Buck watching over her.:tears2:


----------



## slavetoabunny (Nov 21, 2005)

I'm so sorry to hear about Poco's passing. You were a good bunny mom and did everything possible.


----------



## shadow10978 (Nov 21, 2005)

:tears2:Binkie free paco, you will be greatlymissed sweety. Bunnymom I am so sorry to hear that she has passed overthe bridge. Im not sure what to say other than this year has beenhorrid for rabbits it seems like everybunny is having majorissues.


----------



## HoneyPot (Nov 21, 2005)

I am so sorry to hear about Poco 

My heart goes out to you.

__________
Nadia


----------



## bunsforlife (Nov 21, 2005)

Oh I think I am going to cry... erase that... I am crying... all these buns and others lost while I was on hiatus... 



My deepest sympathies go out to all of you who have lost a loved one...especially for Apollo, Vash, Poco and Buck's little girl... My heartaches for you all... and I wish I was here to comfort when the sorrowwas still fresh... but I was thinking of all of you.

Those sweet buns with Binky on forever, and wait for you to cross the rainbow bridge...


----------



## pamnock (Nov 22, 2005)

I am so sorry to hear that you lost Poco . . .



Pam


----------



## Stephanie (Nov 22, 2005)

I am so sorry.


----------



## 2bunmom (Nov 22, 2005)

Oh no!!!! I am so sorry to hear the sad news about Poco. Hugs and take care of yourself. Beckie


----------



## AmberNBuns (Nov 22, 2005)

:bigtears:

this is the worst part of sharing our lives with these sweeties...


----------



## Jenniblu (Nov 22, 2005)

Binky free Poco - you precious bunny...:angelandbunny:


----------



## cirrustwi (Nov 22, 2005)

It has been such a sad time lately with all the losses of these bunnies. My heart goes out to everyone.

Blessed Be Paco, Roxy, Nibbles and Roger

Jen and the Critter Crew


----------



## CrazyMike (Nov 23, 2005)

:bigtears:

Dear friends, 

Once again I find myself crying as I read this thread and see all thewonderful bunnies that have passed on in the recent days andweeks.

I wish that I could say or do something to make you feel better. All Ican say is to always remember the joy and unconditional love theselittle ones have given to us all. The good times, funnymoments and the smiles that they have put on our faces. By doing thisthey will always be with us and in our thoughts and souls.


----------



## JimD (Nov 23, 2005)

:rainbow:


----------



## BunnyMom (Nov 23, 2005)

*AmberNBuns wrote: *


> :bigtears:
> 
> this is the worst part of sharing our lives with these sweeties...



I agree! Like my dad says - "That's the thing about pets - no matter what, it's going to end badly."

But we both agree that it would never prevent us from having them!

Thank you all for your kind words. I seriously don't know what I'd do without you!:hug:


----------



## ariel (Nov 24, 2005)

Bunnymom, I am so very sorry to hear that Poco passed.
My heart goes to you.
:rose:

There have been a few of us lately who have lost such precious little creatures who touched us all.

I feel for you all.

I have no words, only tears.

Sending you all strength.


----------



## Linz_1987 (Nov 24, 2005)

AWWW i just heard from my boyfriend that hisHamster has died. It got its foot caught on its ladder and was hangingthere all night So sad. RIP Hammie Hamster:tears2:


----------



## cirrustwi (Nov 25, 2005)

My Sweet Lily: We ache at your loss.The pain is almost unbearable. I can't imagine everythingwithout you. I pray that you are with Buck and Daisy and Iknow that you are no longer suffering the pain of stasis.Blessed be baby girl.

Love,

Mommy, Sage, Basil, Elvis, Orion, Saffy, Abby, Sampson, Dillon, Anissa, Delilah, Corky, Cedric, Lena, Reese and D'Ara


----------



## bunsforlife (Nov 26, 2005)

PoorLily







::big hugs::


----------



## dajeti2 (Nov 26, 2005)

:bigtears:Jen, I am so sorry. I amcrying as I type this so I'll keep it short. You gave her an awesomelife. My heart breaks for you. I know nothing I can say will help. Justknow that I understand your pain and am more sorry than words canconvey.

Lily, you you were so strong to fight so long sweetie. If yousee mommy crying it's because she will always love you and she ismissing you. Check in onher and watch over her. I'll miss youcutie.

Tina


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Nov 26, 2005)

I am so very sorry for your lost Jen. Lily go find Daisy and binki free.


----------



## cirrustwi (Nov 30, 2005)

I can't believe I'm entering one of my babies here again so soon.

Orion: You are missed more then words can say. My sweet boy,you had such a hard start and in the end, all I could do was end yourpain. We will see you at the bridge baby, until then, be goodto Daisy and Lily and give Buck Jones some kisses and show him yourchampion binkies. Blessed be my love.

Mommy, Sage, Basil, Elvis, Saffy, Sampson, Abby, Dillon, Anissa, Delilah, Corky, Cedric, Lena, Reese and D'Ara


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Nov 30, 2005)

Binkie Free Orion Binkie Free with Daisy and Lily.


----------



## DaisyNBuster (Nov 30, 2005)

My heart aches for you Jen :bigtears:. 

Buck look after all our babies that have passed, until it our time to meet them and yourselfagain.

Vickie


----------



##  (Dec 2, 2005)

We lost Bunnyon November17th.She wasa dear sweet baby and wasonly 6 months old.

We miss you Bunny and love you very much. You will always be in our hearts.


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Dec 2, 2005)

Oh No Zak not the one you and your hubby just found. I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Dec 2, 2005)

:sad:I'm so sorry Zakfoxmom.:angelandbunny:


----------



## Carolyn (Dec 6, 2005)

Zakfoxmom, I had sent you a PM. Not sure if you recieved it or not. My heart goes out to you over your loss.

* * * * * * * * * * * *

At the risk of being Politically Incorrect, whenever I think of Buck, Ithink of this poem during this time of the year. 





[align=center]_I see the countless Christmas trees
Around the world below,
With tiny lights like heaven's stars
Reflecting in the snow. 

The sight is so spectacular
Please wipe away that tear
For I'm spending Christmas
With Jesus Christ this year. 

I hear the many Christmas songs
That people hold so dear
But earthly music can't compare
With the Christmas choir up here. 

I have no words to tell you
The joy their voices bring
For it's beyond description
To hear the angels sing. _[/align]

[align=center]_I know how much you miss me,
Trust God and have no fear
For I'm spending Christmas
With Jesus Christ this year. 

I can't tell you of the splendor
Or the peace here in this place.
Can you imagine Christmas
With our Savior, face to face? 

May God uplift your spirit
As I tell Him of your love
Then pray for one another
As you lift your eyes above. 

So let your hearts be joyful
And let your spirits sing
For I'm spending Christmas in Heaven
And I'm walking with the king! 
_[/align]​Just wanted topost it in the hopes that it may bring some comfort to one ortwo. The holidays are especially difficult when inmourning. 



-Carolyn


----------



##  (Dec 6, 2005)

Wow, Carolyn, thank you that was reallywonderful. I have something to say that I am going to start anew thread with because I really want everyone to read it.


----------



## dajeti2 (Dec 6, 2005)

:tears2:Thank you Carolyn.

Tina


----------



## Bassetluv (Dec 6, 2005)

Scooby has now joined with all of the otherprecious rabbits who crossed over the Rainbow Bridge. You weren't withus for very long, Scoobs, but you have forever taken a piece of myheart. 

Take care of him, Buck...knowing you are with him is so comforting...



















Goodbye for now, my little Scooby-Doo...till we meet again


----------



## Carolyn (Dec 6, 2005)

:bigtears:


* * * * * * 

He's in good hands. Buck and Scooby will watch over you closely.They'll send their signs to you when you are open to recognizing them. 

They won't let you down, Bassetluv.

:rose:

-Carolyn


----------



## cirrustwi (Dec 6, 2005)

I'm so sorry to hear about Scooby. I know that words cannot heal your pain, but I'll pray that you find peace.

Carolyn: I love that poem, thank you for reminding me.

Jen


----------



## naturestee (Dec 6, 2005)

My dwarf hamster, Fuzznugget, diedtoday. He was about a year and a half old and had been havinghealth problems for some time. Yesterday he was happy andrunning on his wheel, and then he died gently in his sleep.


----------



## AnnaS (Dec 6, 2005)

I am so sorry.


----------



## ariel (Dec 7, 2005)

Too many times we have visited RianbowBridge recently, and to all of you who have lost loved ones forwhatever reasons, please know that you never forget your loved one, youjust learn to live a different way without them.

All of us can get strength from one another and that is what friends do for one another, give and share strength.

I wish and send you all love and warm thoughts and I share with you strength.

:rose:


----------



## JimD (Dec 7, 2005)

ray::rainbow:


----------



## Chaz (Dec 8, 2005)

I am posting for my little Human Cassi, tongiht she lost her precious Bullet ,Unfortunately Cassi's Gram was so busy treatingCowboy she never realized that Bullet was introuble too . Bullet was never a complainer , neverwhined and never showed any signs of illness untilMom found her tonight . I feel Bad Momhad runnyeyes,, strange thing they neverreally wash away all the hurt . I wonder if Mom is goingto put that burning gel in her eyes likeshe did mine when my eyes were runny ? Ifeel Bad for my Little Human , she had runny eyestoo and my kisses and Chedders kisses didnt seemto help too much . I will enclose apicture of Bullet , May she rest welland Binky Free.


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Dec 8, 2005)

I am sorry for your lost. What a beautiful bun there. May bullet binkie free.


----------



## dajeti2 (Dec 8, 2005)

Gypsy and Cassi, I am so very sorry foryour loss. My heart goes out to you both. If you need anything,anything at all please let me know.

:tears2:What a shock.

Tina


----------



## cirrustwi (Dec 8, 2005)

Cassi and Gypsy: I'm so very sorry for your unexpected loss.





I also wanted to add my sweet little ferret, Bailey. He losthis battle with adrenal gland cancer on Monday. I'm a bigbeliever that things come in 3's and I've had mine.





Ariel: I completely agree. This page has been up way tofrequently lately. The forum has been a very sad place as oflate.

Jen and the Critter Crew


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Dec 8, 2005)

Oh Jen another critter loss. I am so sorry foryour lost. Wow you are having it rough too. There have been alot ofprecious babies lost in the last few months and it is getting sad.


----------



## Pepper (Dec 9, 2005)

OurPepper passed away onDecember.2,2005. He was born in Febrauary or March 2003.That's whatthe pet store told us when we got him that was when he wasborn.We got Pepper in June 2003.


----------



## jordiwes (Dec 9, 2005)

Oh no! Pepper! I'm so sorry. He was such a special little bunny. Binky free little baby.


----------



## Pepper (Dec 9, 2005)

*jordiwes wrote:*


> Oh no! Pepper! I'm so sorry. He was such a special littlebunny. Binky free little baby.


I had a post where I wrote thatPepper passed away,it's been a week today since he passed away,ithappened around midnight last Fridaynight.It was so sad towatch him die in front of us.


----------



## JimD (Dec 15, 2005)

Our Reya crossed over the bridge today. We loved her so much, but couldn't let her suffer any longer.

We're going to miss your puppy-face, sweetie. 

Take good care of her, Buck.


----------



## Carolyn (Dec 15, 2005)

So sorry to hear about that, JimD. :sad:

I know your Bride and Reya were especially close. Please be sure to extend my sympathies to her. 

-Carolyn


----------



## Bassetluv (Dec 15, 2005)

(((Jim))) I'm so sorry for your loss...

And I'm sending huge hugs and prayers for all on here who have lost someone special from their lives...

May you all find comfort and peace of mind at this time

~Di


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Dec 15, 2005)

I am so sorry to hear about Reya, Jim D.

Hugs,

Laura


----------



## SOOOSKA (Dec 15, 2005)

I'm so sorry to hear about your loss. I will say a prayer.

Soooska


----------



## dootsmom (Dec 15, 2005)

Ahhhhh, Jim. I am so sorry to hearthis. I know it was hard to make this decision but, I knowyou made the right one. We know that Buck will keep hercompany until you are ready to join her. ((((((Hugs)))))))for you and the family, Charlotte


----------



## LuvaBun (Dec 15, 2005)

Oh Jim, I am so sorry about Reya. Letting go is the hardest thing to do. Sending prayers to you, Mrs D and all the family

Jan


----------



## BunnyMom (Dec 15, 2005)

Oh, Jim D I am so sorry for your loss!I know how much you all loved Reya. She was very lucky to bepart of such a caring family. Please extend our sympathies toDanielle, Jessica, Mrs. D and the rest of the crew.

Donna, Scott, Hef, Skittles &amp; JawsII

ray:


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Dec 15, 2005)

Aw Jim D I am sorry for your loss on the precious baby. Please give my sympathies to Mrs. D and Danielle.


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Dec 15, 2005)

ray::bunnyangel:ray:

For Reya.


----------



## JimD (Dec 15, 2005)

Thanks everybody.

~Jim


----------



## FreddysMom (Dec 15, 2005)

My deepest sympathies, to the D family. Reya wasa great girl and you took great care of her and I am sure she issmiling down at you all this very moment.


----------



## cirrustwi (Dec 15, 2005)

Oh, Jim D and family, I am so sorry to hearabout your loss. You will be in my prayers. It'sjust so hard to lose a good dog. This is one of my favoritequotes:

I have sometimes thought of the final cause of dogs having such shortlives and I am quite satisfied it is in compassion to the human race;for if we suffer so much in losing a dog after an acquaintance of tenor twelve years, what would it be if [highlight=#ffff88]*they* were to live double that time?

-- Sir Walter Scott

Jen and the Critter Crew


----------



## starseed (Dec 16, 2005)

it was just over a year ago that my mini-lop,Marge, crossed the bridge. this came a shock, she was healthy andenergetic to the last. her age was unknown

her partner of only 8 months, little Pilot, a holland, was so strickenby the loss he didnt eat for 3 days, on the 4th he started eating, butwas showing signs of snuffles. my parents took him to the vet and gothim the proper antibiotics, and said we caught it early, he should befine. but he just got worse. it seemed he just didnt have the will togo on without her. he passed a few days later.hewasonly a year and a half old.

i blamed myself; i was in the process of movign to a different state,and was trying to get settled, so i took my buns to my parents farm tostay for a month or so. they were kept in the barn, with their rabbits,and i know they got plenty of attention (Marge quickly became my mom'sfavorite). 

its been a year, but it still hurts sometimes. i cant help but feellike if they were here with me they'd still be here with me now.


----------



## Carolyn (Dec 16, 2005)

Starseed, 

As Buck Jones used to say, "We drive ourselves crazy with the should've, could've, would've's..." 

We did the best we knew how at the time we were going throughit. It breaks my heart to hear how you are beating yourselfup still, but I understand it and do the same thing. Margeand Little Pilot were given a loving home and an excellent parent inyou. 

You should check this video out if you haven't already seenit.http://www.indigo.org/rainbowbridge_ver2.html


-Carolyn


----------



## starseed (Dec 16, 2005)

i wouldnt say i'm beating myself up about it.not much, anyway. it just occured to me that it's been maybe a few daysover a year now, and it made me sad. most of my memories of them arefond, so the good outweighs the bad for sure.

that and i have the little one here to keep me occupied


----------



## Carolyn (Dec 16, 2005)

starseed wrote:


> it just occured to me that it's been maybe a few days over ayear now, and it made me sad. most of my memories of them are fond, sothe good outweighs the bad for sure.?


----------



## Bassetluv (Jan 7, 2006)

My sweet little boy has now joined Scooby and all the others on the other side of the rainbow...

Thank you so much for coming into my life Lucky...even if was only fora few moments of time, your love has touched my soul, and you willnever be forgotten.

Till we meet again...


----------



## 3Bears (Jan 7, 2006)

I am soo sorry Bassetlove!! ((HUGS))


----------



## slavetoabunny (Jan 7, 2006)

:sad:I'm so sorry to hear about Scooby. Binkie free little bunny.


----------



## Lissa (Jan 7, 2006)

Oh no. I'm so sorry.


----------



## bunnydude (Jan 7, 2006)

Oh no... He'll be missed.


----------



## SAS (Jan 7, 2006)

Bassetluv, so sorry that you lost little Lucky,especially so soon after Scooby. You did all youcould. That's such a tough age for them. You've gota couple of bunny-shapped holes in your heart.Hopefullyyou'llbe aching a little less with timeand maybewith somebunnyelse warm and fuzzy to loveand be loved by. 

With much sorrow, 

SAS :tears2:


:rose:


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Jan 7, 2006)

I am sorry Bassetluv. :tears2:

Lucky may have not known of Scooby, but they aretogether now, having shared the same love fromyou. :hearts:

The brightest flame seems to burn out the fastest...... :bunnyangel:

Rainbows :rose:


----------



## jordiwes (Jan 7, 2006)

Oh no.:tears2:I was so sad when I read about this. It must be so hard for you. Hang in there.


----------



##  (Jan 7, 2006)

I'm soo sorry for your loss.


----------



## AmberNBuns (Jan 9, 2006)

[align=center]:runningrabbit:
:rainbow:[/align]
[align=center]ray:Lucky and Scooby, Binkie Free! ray:[/align]
[align=center]:hearts:inkpansy:rangepansy:urplepansy::hearts:[/align]


----------



## peapoo_bunny (Jan 10, 2006)

inkpansy:In memory of Penny, Carrot, and Friskyinkpansy:

... my rabbits i had when i was little...i had them sometime in the1990's, although i would have to look it up to get the dates right.. 

Carrott was a big orange colored ball of mush..he was really sweet andhad huge ears. Frisky was a black bunny with white hairs scatteredaround, she was peppered or something.. she had alot of attitude andwas the boss of the other bunnies. Penny was a little sweetheart...shewas the only one allowed in the house to play.sadly i dont have apicture of Frisky or Carrot, but i'll try to find the one of Penny
:kiss:urplepansy::kiss:


----------



## Linz_1987 (Jan 12, 2006)

:bunnyangel:If tears could build a stairway

 and memories a lane,

 I would walk right up to heaven

 and bring you home again.inkpansy:



:rainbow:


----------



## dootsmom (Jan 12, 2006)

"Socks" left his companion "Puddle-Duck", just a little while ago. He was spry
and active, to the end. He was about 8 years old, maybe more. A delightfully,
funny little guy who loved his "Pudds", so very much. We will miss him, dearly.


----------



## cheryl (Jan 12, 2006)

linz_1987 wrote...If tears could build a stairway

and memories a lane,

 I would walk right up to heaven

 and bring you home again

this is just lovely,it just brought thewarmest smile to my face,im very sorry for anyone who has lost a bunnyrecently and in the past,when they leave us it is so devestating toknow that you wont see their sweet little faces again and to stroketheir soft pudgy bodies,and never see those big wide eyes staring atyou,or never clean the mess that they always seemed to make,it justhurts my heart to even think about it.

i lost the love of my life back inmarch 8th 04,her name was lollipop and she was my first bun.she hadtaught me alot about bunnies,she also made me who i am today,she mademe see things in a totally different way,things i never saw before sheentered my life,sounds strange,but so true.i never had noone to talk towhen she died,so i suffered immensley,i dwelled on her death real badthat i went into such a depressive state,noone understood why i justcouldnt get over her death.

i know i sound like a big sook but istill think about her constantly and then most times the tears start tofall,she was one bunny that i just cannot let go,i still hold her closeto my heart.i had never felt this way about an animal before,when shedied i could actually feel my heart shatter into tiny little pieces,herdeath just shattered me,im just so thankful i have pictures of her,shesits proudly on my loungeroom wall where everyone can see herpicture.


----------



## Linz_1987 (Jan 12, 2006)

I have another Poem also similar to the other one. It makes me cry whenever I read it. 



Goodbye Dear Friend

They say memories are golden, well maybe that is true.

I never wanted memories, I only wanted you.

A million times I needed you, a million times I cried.

If love alone could of saved you, you never would of died.

In life Iloved you dearly, in death I love you still.

In my heart you hold a place no one could ever fill.

If tears could build a stairway, and heartache a lane, I'd walk the path to heaven and bring you home again.

Our family chain is broken and nothing seems the same.

But as God calls us one by one, the chain will link again. inkpansy:


----------



## cheryl (Jan 12, 2006)

linz_1987,

that is just absolutely beautiful,im going to copy that one and writeit in calligraphy(spelling)and frame it and then im gonna put it up onthe wall with lollipop.



awww thanks linz


----------



## Linz_1987 (Jan 12, 2006)

Aww No problem. 

:tears2::angelandbunny:

Im going to frame it too.


----------



## bunnyslave (Jan 12, 2006)

I fell in love with "bunnies" after adopting myfirst bunny, Cinnabun. He has a special place in my heart andhis ashes are in a box (decorated with stickers and i have heart shapedobjects in his "urn" too - glass hearts, painted wood hearts, heartrock i found on one of my walks, etc etc) in my home. 

I have spent a long time mourning him but I do not wantanyoentomourn him. I just want to post to celebrate himand his life. He was loved by me and his "wife" Vanilla Bean(in picture with him) very much.







_I miss you and love you always... my sweet angel bunny boy..._


----------



## cheryl (Jan 12, 2006)

linz

you made me cry now,i just love that poem so much


----------



## cheryl (Jan 12, 2006)

bunnyslave,

just look at those two snuggle bunnies,look at those sweet faces,that is the whole reason why they are sooooo hard to get over.


----------



## slavetoabunny (Jan 12, 2006)

I've always loved that picture of Cinnibun and Nilla. If there was ever a bunny couple in love it was those two.


----------



## bunnyslave (Jan 13, 2006)

*slavetoabunny wrote:*


> I've always loved that picture of Cinnibun andNilla. If there was ever a bunny couple in love it was thosetwo.


thanks hun. I don't think I'll ever be a witness to anythingso powerful as their love. It was an honor that I will neverforget.


----------



## JimD (Jan 13, 2006)

*dootsmom wrote:*


> "Socks" left his companion "Puddle-Duck", just a littlewhile ago. He was spry
> and active, to the end. He was about 8 years old, maybe more. A delightfully,
> funny little guy who loved his "Pudds", so very much. We will miss him, dearly.



Oh no!!! Not Socks!! I'm so sorry.

Prayers and good thoughts sent!!ray::rainbow:
~Jim


----------



## TinysMom (Jan 15, 2006)

Dear Jacques,

I can barely sit at my computer desk wtihout thinking about you stilland crying. When you died earlier this week - I felt like myheart was broken. I kept asking "WHY?"....and never heard ananswer in the silence.

You were always so tiny - I was never sure if you were a peanut or arunt. Off and on you'd give me scares - and then about thetime you turned a month old - you'd sneak out of your cage and out ofthe bunny room to my desk and sit at my feet. I'd pick you upand give you a treat - maybe a piece of oatmeal or a tiny bit ofpedialyte or a touch of critical care. Something to help youput on a bit of weight... I still remember the time I didn'tpick you up soon enough and you BIT my foot. I went "ouch"and you scampered about 3" away and then waited for me to pick you up.

I can still picture you washing your face as I'd pick you up.I think you wanted to look good for me - and I'd tease you how I'd loveyou no matter how you looked. As soon as your face was clean- you'd start licking your lips in anticipation of whatever you'dget. You sure were mad at me the time I told you it was "toosoon" and that you had to wait. I put you down and youflicked me off as you scampered away....but sure enough - 2 hours laterthere you were...you knew you could have something "extra" again.

It was so cute how you'd sneak into Beatrice's cage and nap with her -all curled up beside her head. I've never seen a French Lopso affectionate as she was with you...sometimes I think she thought youwere her baby. 

I wish I'd known that you were going to die during the night - I'd havesat up and held you. But no.....you made me think all wasgoing well...you played and you scampered around - and when I put youin the playpen (where you couldn't get out) so you wouldn't get steppedon as people put the dog or cat out....you acted like it was justanother night and you'd see me again in the morning. Iremember telling you, 'I love you baby....see you soon."

I'm sorry you died baby. We really thought you had pulledthrough and that while you might always be small like apeanut....you'd make it. We thought you'd beat theodds. Why didn't you let me know you were going?I'd have stayed up all night to hold you in my arms so you wouldn't bewithout me.

I miss you. Give Buck lots of kisses. Make sure youwash your face when he picks you up and show him how you'd lick yourlips and flirt. 

Beatrice misses you too honey. Your sister Calypso goes inand snuggles with her sometimes - but I know she knows that it isn'tyou. She wouldn't play that first day after you leftus....she just laid down - I think she knew you were gone.

Oh baby - I can't say anymore. I'm in tears. But know that mommy will ALWAYS love you. 






Jacques,(far left), Calypso (middle) and Jacque's other sister (as yet unnamed) on right

To Jacques - born November 28, 2005 - died January 12, 2006 - your timewas too too short - but the light of your personality shines on in ourhearts. We miss you.

Mommy


----------



## Bassetluv (Jan 15, 2006)

It seems there have been so many hearts broken,and countless tears shed. When the time comes for a precious friend toleave our lives, sometimes there are goodbyes...and sometimes it comeswithout warning. But the one common factor amongst us all is that weeach have been touched by the love of a soulmate so tiny, yet so filledwith love....and through the pain and the tears we still feel thatlove. It will remain within us always. 

My heart goes out to each and every one who has lost a cherishedfriend. I believe that the angels feel our pain, and though we cannotsee them, they cry with us, silently.






Bless everyone who suffers through such loss. May God bless Jacques,Socks, and all of our other treasured ones who are now at peace,playing together on the other side of the Rainbow Bridge, while theyawait our reunion...and may all who are in mourning have their painmelted away with the embrace of the angels....


----------



## cheryl (Jan 16, 2006)

every time i see the rainbow bridge thread comeup i start to feel saddened by everyones loss,it hurts me so much whensomeone loses a bunny i can feel their pain,it also brings back thememories of me losing my bunny lollipop who i still cry for two yearsdown the track,everyones posts just make me relive lollipops death,andi just start to feel really bad.

there is nothing we can say or do to make it easy for anyone who haslost a sweet bunny,but just let everyone know that we are here forthem,to listen to their sorrow,we all do really understand theheartache of losing your best friend,we never really do get over losingsuch a special bunny,somehow as time goes byit just getseasier to handle,they may be gone from our lives but they are neverforgotten.

ohh we have all been bitten by the bunny bug.

this picture is just absolutely touching....






cheryl.....


----------



## SAS (Jan 16, 2006)

Cheryl, there isn't a post on this forum I findmore poignant and tearythan your "Heart Bunny" tribute toLollipop. I think about it all the time.

_"we were so addicted to each other,i got the pleasureof getting to know what bunny love was for the first time,i tragicallylost her though,and i still have that little bunny shaped hole in myheart that just wont seem to go away,i still think about her constantlyand everytime i think about her my heart really hurts,you can feel itskipping a beat.

i loved that little girl more than i loved life,it shattered me so muchthat it took me months for the tears to slow down,i didnt think i wouldever stop crying.

she had taught me a lot about myself,that precious little girl bunny soinnocently touched my life,she also opened up my heart for all theseother wonderful bunnies that have entered my life.ohh where would i bewithout a little bunny in my life now."
_

And yes, that picture is very touching, thanks to Bassetluv for posting it. It really says it all.

*cheryl13 wrote: *


> every time i see the rainbow bridge thread come up i start tofeel saddened by everyones loss,it hurts me so much when someone losesa bunny i can feel their pain,it also brings back the memories of melosing my bunny lollipop who i still cry for two years down thetrack,everyones posts just make me relive lollipops death,and i juststart to feel really bad....


----------



## cheryl (Jan 17, 2006)

sas,thankyou for bringing that up,i was so teary when i wrote that.

i still bear the pain of losing her,after nearly two years oflosinglollipop it still hurts really bad,i can still seethose big black eyes looking at me,omg there was such a strongconnection between me and her something so magical,something so overpowering that when i think about it my heart just aches.



thankyou sas


----------



## LuvaBun (Jan 17, 2006)

Cheryl, I know how you feel even after 2 years.Today, it is 3 years since I lost my first rabbit, Fudge.There isn't a day goes by that I don't think of her and miss her. Sheshowed me just how much fun rabbits can be, and I'll always love herfor that. God Bless, Fudge Bunny. Wait for me at The Bridge,baby girl.







Jan


----------



## m.e. (Jan 17, 2006)

Jan -


----------



## cheryl (Jan 18, 2006)

luvabun,

fudge is just absolutely beautiful,she looks like such a lovely little girl.

its just sooooo amazing how those sweet littlebunniesburrow themselves deepin our hearts and theyjust seem to stay there forever


----------



## AmberNBuns (Jan 18, 2006)

Forever is right. My first 2 buns both passed nearly 7 years ago. I just can't stop missing them.


----------



## peapoo_bunny (Jan 20, 2006)

*peapoo_bunny wrote:*


> inkpansy:In memory of Penny, Carrot, and Friskyinkpansy:
> 
> ... my rabbits i had when i was little...i had them sometime in the1990's, although i would have to look it up to get the dates right..
> 
> ...


finally found my pictures...i couldn't find any of Carrot and Frisky,but this is Penny...my first rabbit.i was in kindergarden when i gother, and i got Carrot and Friskythe summer afterkindergarden.afterpennypassed away i missedhera lot, so we bought another black and white rabbit..and ofcourse since i was little i named her penny2..but she was never assweet as the first Penny..istill missall three ormylittle sweethearts!

i wishthe picturewould have turned out better, but my scanner isn't working right


----------



## peapoo_bunny (Jan 20, 2006)

that looks a little better..


----------



## Pipp (Jan 21, 2006)

Tank 

(and Chef Wally and Godiva, too)

Its been a bad week (if not a bad month) on other bunny forums... inparticular, thegranddaddy 'Petbunny' mailing list, whichstill uses the list server method of delivering its news, landed in mymailbox yesterday with the sad news that two of its most infamousmembers -- Sir Wally Bravepaw (the list's food critic) had gone to thebridge, just hours after another much-loved veteran, Godiva, thehomeland security bun (who, when I first signed on was intheawkward position of not having a home). I didn't know thesebunnies, nor did I 'know' their 'slaves', other than through theirwonderfully penned journals and stories. The sense of losewas none-the-less profound. 

A day later,before I even had a chance to postthisshorttribute to these small 'friends', thatsame feeling strikes much closer to the RO home with news tricklingacrossthe Internet that Tank, an RO legend,passedaway while being spayed.

I have no other details, but I'm sure others will. 

Tank was the subject of one of the most successful 'Bunny Railroad'rescues(although in this case,the Tank Train)in ROhistory asRabbitgirl sought to save her from an uncaringbreeder and seek for her a better life. 

She did -- with the help of many others on RO. After findingher, and going through a nail biter false pregnancy, thetraineventually pulled into Gypsy's station asthe rest of uscheered from the sidelines. This loss willbedevastating for many.

This news comes only hours after Emily emailed Rose (Rabbitgirl) acongratulatory note about beingconfirmed as the newestRabbits Only moderator. 

It will be a muted celebration. 

Bunny love can be so happy, and so so sad.

RIP Tank... :rainbow:



Here are just a few of the thousands of posts tellingTank's story...

Here's Rose's first post (Tank is the borrowed 'mate' for her beloved BunBun)

http://rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=576&amp;forum_id=1&amp;jump_to=7736#p7736

The loss of BunBun... 

http://rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=810&amp;forum_id=1&amp;jump_to=10261#p10261


Tank andBunBun's litter... 

http://rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=1032&amp;forum_id=1&amp;jump_to=12519#p12519

Tank goes back to the breeder...

http://rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=1401&amp;forum_id=1&amp;jump_to=16762#p16762

Finding Tank... 

http://rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=3752&amp;forum_id=1&amp;jump_to=142123#p142123

Tanks arrives at Rose's... 

http://rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=9806&amp;forum_id=1&amp;page=1

And finally,the Tank Train thread... 

http://rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=10423&amp;forum_id=1&amp;page=1

:bigtears:


----------



## m.e. (Jan 21, 2006)

:tears2:


----------



## mygrl2k3 (Jan 21, 2006)

Tank is gone?? As in gone forever?? What happened to her??? 

Cristy


----------



## slavetoabunny (Jan 21, 2006)

:tears2:I'm so saddened to hear of Tank's passing. She touched so many people's lives.


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Jan 21, 2006)

Tank's passing is very hard to take.

I'm just so thankful that she knew real love in her last months with Gypsy. 

Thank God Rose rescued her and gave her a real life, no matter howshort. Every single person involved in that train is an angel.






R.I.P. Tank

Laura


----------



## LuvaBun (Jan 21, 2006)

OMG No, not Tank. That is just so unfair, afterthe awful start in life she had, and eventually finding a loving home.I can't believe it!:bigtears:

Jan


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Jan 21, 2006)

I had found out yesterday about Gypsy's Tank. Rose and Gypsy, I am so very sorry for your lost of this precious girl.

My girl read the post just above you. She passed away while getting spayed.


----------



## naturestee (Jan 21, 2006)

No, not Tank! :bigtears: Shesnuggled into my lap on her last day here! Was it anemergency spay? I thought she had been bred.


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Jan 21, 2006)

I really don't know what happened. I will ask Tina


----------



## bunnydude (Jan 21, 2006)

I am so sorry for your loss
:bigtears:


----------



## cheryl (Jan 21, 2006)

ohh noo,this is such devestating news,i had readthe whole story about tank and i made sure to keep checking that postfirst every time i logged on,it was just so much of a touchingstory,and when everyone finally made plans to transport tank to gypsy,ithought these people are angels,they all showed so much love to gettank to a forever home,and what that bunny had went through in thebeginning,it really did break my heart,and what rose did to find herand save her,that is just dedication,you know.

gypsy must be so shattered by this,im shedding tears at the moment for tank,and for gypsys broken heart.

of course i never knew tank personally,but with all the posts abouther,i got to know that bunny in spirit,the way rose posted everythingabout her,we all got to know tank just by her posts,and when tankfinally reached gypsy i thought wow this bunny is going to be so happyand settled now.

my heart is crying for you,little tank girl


----------



## AmberNBuns (Jan 23, 2006)

As was stated before, the only thing that can evenslightlyease the pain is knowing that Tank had a wonderful lifeaftershe was rescued. This is the most important thing.

Tank, you will be dearly missed - you have touched the heart of many.:heart:
Rose, we all know your pain and you are in our prayers.


----------



## JimD (Jan 23, 2006)

No! Not Tank!:tears2:


----------



## Bassetluv (Jan 23, 2006)

I so wish this thread was shorter...there are far too many crossing the bridge lately...

:bigtears:


----------



## JimD (Jan 23, 2006)

*Bassetluv wrote:*


> I so wish this thread was shorter...there are far too manycrossing the bridge lately...
> 
> :bigtears:



You and me both, my friend!

I cringe everytime I see this thread.

~Jim


----------



## bunnydude (Jan 24, 2006)

Ditto :tears2:


----------



## Dutches_Rock (Jan 24, 2006)

An addition to the Rainbow Bridge.
Cookie- my babe. Only a year and half... Taken way too early.
I can't bear you being gone, sweetie...:bigtears:

R.I.P.- Cookie/ Cooks-a-bun-buns.
January 24, 2006.


----------



## naturestee (Jan 25, 2006)

I just found out that my parent's cat, Scooter,was put to sleep. He had a clot blocking the major artery tohis legs. Scooter was almost 15 years old, and he had beenwith us since I was 10. A friend of my parent's saw someonethrow him out of a car into a ditch and she gave him to us, as our cathad died a few months before. He went from the ditch to kingof the house.

Goodbye, Scooter.


----------



## AmberNBuns (Jan 26, 2006)

Cookie and Scooter are dancing with the angels and watching over their beloved owners.

Dutches, Stee, you both have a lot of friends here who understand whatyou are feeling. Hold fast to those precious memories and know that weare praying for your pain to be lifted when the time is right.ray:


----------



## JimD (Jan 26, 2006)

Prayers and good thoughts to those in need

ray::rainbow:


----------



## bunnydude (Jan 26, 2006)

I am so sorry for your losses.


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Feb 3, 2006)

Good bye my lil girl Hairyette.

I am so sorry that you had to go this way. I am so glad that you did not suffer long and it was only one week. I am glad that I am able to bond with you sweet Baby. Autumn and Patches are looking for you. Go and be with hooman Grandma Shirley she will take care of you and you can be with Holly again. When I got to see you before I sent you to the bridge you were so weak and in so much pain. I am glad that you did not have to suffer at all. I am going to miss your spunky drama queen attitude. Your beautiful long honey hair. That is why daddy named you Hairyette. 

I miss you already. 

Rest In Peace

Love Mummie, Daddy, Autumn, Patches and Checkers that you never got a chance to marry yet.


----------



## m.e. (Feb 3, 2006)

Hairyette





~Emily and the Fuzzbutts~


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Feb 3, 2006)

Oh Em thank you. I just cant stop crying. I only had her for a year. I miss her already. She was supposed to married to Checkers on Vday along with Autumn and Patches. These girls are so quiet right now. Autumn kpet purring at me when I picked her up.


----------



## TinysMom (Feb 3, 2006)

SPM,

What happened? I must've missed what happened to her- I'm so sorry for your loss.

It seems like you & DJ have gone through so many losses these last few months - between having to give up Michael, losing relatives - and now this. It's just NOT FAIR!

You're in my thoughts and prayers.

Peg


----------



## Linz_1987 (Feb 3, 2006)

Aww what a sweet little thing. She definetly looks like she was well cared for ink iris:

Sorry for your loss 

XxXxXxX


----------



## SOOOSKA (Feb 3, 2006)

SPM

I am so sorry to hear about your loss. What a precious little girl you had there.

Soooska:apollo:


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Feb 3, 2006)

*TinysMom wrote: *


> SPM,
> 
> What happened? I must've missed what happened to her- I'm so sorry for your loss.
> 
> ...


 Well we got her she looked young as in maybe 6 months so I was thinking of her almost being 2yrs old. The vet said that she is a seinior pigger. I brought her back to the vet to have her teeth retrimmed under full anesthsia. She pulled through that fine but they found an enlarged cancerus mass right behind her back molars. So there was nothing we could do but keep her comfortable. I went in to see her she was so weak from the anesethsia and in so much pain from the mass. I decided to let her go home. 

Thank you Peg it is not fair. Also our Aunt Darla is not well and the docs think that she may have cancer in her nyphnodes.


----------



## TinysMom (Feb 3, 2006)

Aw sweetie....you're in our prayers..






By the way - for those who may not have noticed....we're starting a NEW Rainbow Bridge for this year (2006) and it is pinned at the top of this forum. It isn't that we don't want to remember those we lost last year - but it is to help in finding posts and keeping them sorted by year...this original thread got SO long. I'm hoping to find time this weekend to post some of the bridge alternate poems and websites and stuff that have been shared (by moving them to the new thread) so that they will be there.

I don't know about y'all - but I'm praying this year's thread stays very short...

Peg


----------



## RO STAFF (Feb 3, 2006)

This thread will be closing. 

Please feel free to cut and past your recent posts into the new thread, Rainbow Bridge 2006. 

Thank you.


----------

